# [EBUILD] Kadu 2.1 (modularne) - roslin

## mziab

Niniejszy melduję, że do roslin uberlay zawitał komplet modularnych ebuildów do najnowszej wersji Kadu. Ebuildy były co prawda od jakiegoś czasu, ale przed chwilą je odmaskowałem, żeby oszczędzić kłopotu użytkownikom.

1. Jak to się je?

Krok 1:

Dodajemy repozytorium roslin.

Krok 2:

Przystępujemy do właściwej instalacji  :Smile: 

```
emerge kadu
```

Krok 3 (opcjonalny):

Doinstalowujemy dodatkowe wtyczki, których listę można uzyskać za pomocą (wymaga pakietu eix):

```
eix kadu-
```

2. Nowe Kadu koliduje ze starym! Co robić?

Przede wszystkim warto zacząć od usunięcia poprzedniej wersji pakietu kadu (jeśli używaliśmy monolitu) lub kadu-core (jeśli używaliśmy modularnych ebuildów). Jeśli to nie pomogło, problem leży najpewniej w starej wtyczce, której nie dostosowano do najnowszego Kadu. Wtyczki takie należy odinstalować.

3. Kogo męczyć?

Wszelkie prośby, zapytania i bugreporty co do ebuildów zgłaszajcie w tym wątku, do mnie na PM, bądź na adres <mziab at o2 pl>. W miarę czasu i możliwości będę starał się usuwać usterki i dodawać nowe wersje Kadu i modułów.

----------

## quosek

mucios gracias  :Wink: 

ja mam tylko pytanie - czy nadal ktos rozwija 2 ebuildowa wersje kadu ?

----------

## mziab

Kadu 0.6.5.1 dostępne do konsumpcji.

----------

## reavertm

Szkoda, że modularne - monolityczne miałyby większe szanse na to, że jakiś developer się nimi zaopiekuje.

----------

## mziab

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że szanse na wejście 50+ ebuildów i dwóch eclass do portage są nikłe. Ale trudno też zaprzeczyć, że modularne ebuildy dają większą kontrolę nad tym, co jest instalowane. Może i żaden deweloper się tym nie zaopiekuje, ale póki co ja sprawuję nad tym pieczę i jakoś nikt nie narzeka  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *mziab wrote:*   

> i jakoś nikt nie narzeka 

 

a mamy zaczac?  :Razz: 

----------

## mziab

Jeżeli ma ci od tego być lżej na wątrobie... U mnie konstruktywna krytyka jest zawsze mile widziana. Wszelka inna trafia do /dev/null  :Razz: 

----------

## darc

dziala kadu-core-0.6.0.3? bo dostaje error:

```
configure: error: Module agent selected as shared. It depends on notify, however notify was not selected at all!

```

i zamiast instalowac same core to robi sie monolit.

EDIT: 

chyba flaga --disable-autodownload jest ignorowana przez configure; poki co zrobilem sobie -r1 w local overlay z wylaczonym autodownloadem tak jak w portage:)

----------

## mziab

Naprawione. Przy ostatnich porządkach niepotrzebnie dodałem EAPI=2. Korzystając z okazji zrobiłem ebuildowi mały lifting. Po najbliższej synchronizacji repo będzie już ok.

----------

## reavertm

Jeśli jest ktoś chętny do testowania kandydata do portage...

----------

## acei

 *reavertm wrote:*   

> Jeśli jest ktoś chętny do testowania kandydata do portage...

 

Właśnie testuje. Flaga amarok ciągnie za sobą amaroka 1.4 i kde 3.5. Trochę paskudnie jak dla mnie.

EDIT: doczytałem się, że jest też amarok2  :Embarassed: 

Poza tym:

```
Scanning dependencies of target account_management                                   

[ 27%] Building CXX object modules/advanced_userlist/CMakeFiles/advanced_userlist.dir/advanced_userlist.cpp.o                                                             

[ 27%] In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/qt4_sound/qt4_sound.cpp:15:                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/qt4_sound/../sound/sound.h:40: warning: ‘typedef’ was ignored in this declaration                                  

Building CXX object modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/account_management.cpp.o                                                                 

Linking CXX shared module libqt4_sound.so                                            

[ 27%] Built target qt4_sound                                                        

[ 27%] Building CXX object modules/advanced_userlist/CMakeFiles/advanced_userlist.dir/main.cpp.o                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp: In constructor ‘AccountManagement::AccountManagement()’:                

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:53: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:53: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                        

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:60: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:60: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                        

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:67: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:67: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                        

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:74: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:74: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                        

make[2]: *** [modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/account_management.cpp.o] Błąd 1                                                               

make[1]: *** [modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/all] Błąd 2                                                                                    

[ 27%] make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....                         

Building CXX object modules/advanced_userlist/CMakeFiles/advanced_userlist.dir/moc_advanced_userlist.cxx.o                                                                

Linking CXX shared module libadvanced_userlist.so                                    

[ 27%] Built target advanced_userlist                                                

make: *** [all] Błąd 2                                                               

 *                                                                                   

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1 failed.   

 * Call stack:                                                                       

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                           

 *             environment, line 2747:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile               

 *             environment, line  739:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                  

 *             environment, line  782:  Called die                                   

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                     

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                       

 *  The die message:                                                                 

 *   Make failed!       
```

----------

## mziab

No właśnie, bo są dwa moduły do amaroka - amarok1_mediaplayer i amarok2_mediaplayer.

acei: Ktoś zgłaszał podobny bug na forum Kadu. Rzekomo to wina Qt 4.5_rc1. Sęk w tym, że lazy_bum wczoraj próbował i buduje mu się bez problemów na GCC 4.3.3 i Qt 4.5_rc1. Nie wiem od czego to zależy. Pokaż emerge --info.

----------

## acei

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc23 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 x86_64)                                                                 

=================================================================                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6320_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                                         

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Feb 2009 15:30:16 +0000                                   

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                        

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48-r1                                                      

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7                                                

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2                                                        

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                           

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.8                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                       

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1                                                          

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                          

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                       

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                         

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                      

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                          

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                           

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                    

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                     

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                              

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"                                           

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                   

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                    

LINGUAS="en pl"                                                                      

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local--exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-java /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apache2 arts atm berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde kdeprefix lm_sensors midi mmx mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xcomposite xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mziab

Jak na razie główna różnica taka, że ty masz amd64, a lazy_bum sprawdzał na x86. Być może to właściwy trop.

----------

## reavertm

Hmm, chyba trzeba będzie backportować z trunk jakieś łaty, damned...

----------

## acei

 *mziab wrote:*   

>  Ktoś zgłaszał podobny bug na forum Kadu. Rzekomo to wina Qt 4.5_rc1. Sęk w tym, że lazy_bum wczoraj próbował i buduje mu się bez problemów na GCC 4.3.3 i Qt 4.5_rc1.

 

Gdy próbuję ebuild-a z roslin-a, dostaję ten sam błąd co na forum kadu. Podobno downgrade qt do 4.4.2 pomaga.

Tyle, że do tej pory kadu bez problemu budowało się na qt-4.5 i .... nadal się buduje, o ile nie używam ebuildów.  :Confused: 

----------

## mziab

acei: Jedną łatę na Qt 4.5_rc1 już dodałem. Co więcej, shade'owi wszystko się kompiluje pod amd64, gcc 4.3.3 i Qt 4.5_rc1 (przynajmniej z tego, co mówił lazy_bum). Nie wiem czemu u ciebie jest inaczej. Wydaje mi się, że całą sprawę rozwiązałoby dopisanie paru const przy deklaracjach zmiennych.

----------

## szachy

```
[ 41%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/chat_message.cpp.o                                                                                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp: In constructor ‘ChatManager::ChatManager(QObject*)’:                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:82: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:82: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:89: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:89: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:95: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:95: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:101: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:101: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:107: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:107: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:113: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:113: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:120: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:120: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:128: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:128: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:135: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:135: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:142: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:142: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:149: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:149: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:155: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:155: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:162: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:162: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:169: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:169: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

make[2]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/chat_manager.cpp.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/all] Błąd 2

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2631:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1956:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  618:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  661:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 *

```

```

Portage 2.2_rc20 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 27 Feb 2009 18:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.8

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -falign-functions=64"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -falign-functions=64 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="diggest distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/devnull /usr/local/portage/moj"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog kdeprefix midi mmx mmxext mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl pic pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl sse ssl sysfs tcpd threads unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi nullplug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

do tego qt 4.5_rc1 z portage

----------

## mziab

Spróbujcie czy ta łatka pomaga. Być może w ogóle nic nie zmienia. Nie mam możliwości sprawdzenia u siebie.

----------

## szachy

Z łatką kadu-core się kompiluje u mnie.

Za to poleciało teraz kadu-history:

```

[ 68%] Building CXX object modules/history/CMakeFiles/history.dir/history_module.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/history/history_module.cpp: In constructor ‘HistoryModule::HistoryModule(bool)’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/history/history_module.cpp:116: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/history/history_module.cpp:116: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*,char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/history/history_module.cpp:125: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/history/history_module.cpp:125: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*,char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’

make[2]: *** [modules/history/CMakeFiles/history.dir/history_module.cpp.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [modules/history/CMakeFiles/history.dir/all] Błąd 2

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2635:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1941:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  603:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

```

ale widzę, ze błedy podobne do tych co u acei

----------

## mziab

Hmm, będę musiał do kadu.eclass dorzucić patchowanie w takim razie. A mógłbyś rozpakować źródła Kadu, nałożyć łatkę i spróbować czy z palca się kompiluje? Z góry dzięki.

----------

## acei

Z palca kompiluje się bez problemów, łatki na źródła chyba nie są potrzebne(może oprócz pierwszej - do polskich ogonków).

----------

## mziab

Hmm, w ogóle bez łatek poszło? Stawiam w takim razie na coś z flagami.

Spróbuj:

```
CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" emerge -1 kadu-core
```

----------

## acei

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Hmm, w ogóle bez łatek poszło? Stawiam w takim razie na coś z flagami.
> 
> Spróbuj:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sypie się. Log jak u @szachy.

----------

## mziab

Kolejny eksperyment: spróbuj tego ebuilda.

----------

## szachy

u mnie to samo z palca idzie bez patcha razem z modułami ale przez emerge zamiast warningów są błędy

----------

## acei

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Kolejny eksperyment: spróbuj tego ebuilda.

 

działa.  :Smile: 

Teraz sypie się kadu-history.

----------

## mziab

 *acei wrote:*   

> działa. 
> 
> Teraz sypie się kadu-history.

 

To akurat do przewidzenia. W każdym razie, sytuacja wygląda tak: cmake-utils.eclass robi coś brzydkiego. Jakimś sposobem błąd nie ujawnia się u wszystkich osób z GCC 4.3.3 i Qt 4.5_rc1. Łatka poprawiająca const swoją drogą by nie zaszkodziła, ale chciałbym też zbadać co broi cmake-utils. Mógłbym ewentualnie przestać używać cmake-utils, ale jest to nieeleganckie rozwiązanie.

EDIT:

Kolejny eksperyment:

1) Po nieudanej kompilacji wrzucić /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake do katalogu z rozpakowanymi źródłami kadu.

2) Wykonać w katalogu ze źródłami:

```
cmake -C gentoo_common_config.cmake . && make
```

3) Jeśli się wyłoży, próbować usuwać kolejne linie z gentoo_common_config.cmake

----------

## acei

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kolejny eksperyment:
> 
> 1) Po nieudanej kompilacji wrzucić /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake do katalogu z rozpakowanymi źródłami kadu.
> ...

 

gentoo_common_config.cmake :

```
SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILER /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CACHE STRING "package building C compiler")

SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CACHE STRING "package building C++ compiler")

  SET(CMAKE_C_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_C_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_C_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_C_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME>  -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CXX_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_CXX_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_CXX_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME>  -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <DEFINES> <FLAGS>  -o <OBJECT>   -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <DEFINES> <FLAGS>  -o <OBJECT> -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <FLAGS>  <CMAKE_C_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <FLAGS>  <CMAKE_CXX_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX /usr CACHE FILEPATH "install path prefix")

SET(LIB_SUFFIX 64 CACHE FILEPATH "library path suffix")

SET(LIB_INSTALL_DIR /usr/lib64 CACHE FILEPATH "library install directory")

# honour gentoo c and cxx flags settings instead of using system ones.

#SET(CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE gentoo CACHE STRING "determines build settings")

SET(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS_GENTOO "")

SET(CMAKE_C_FLAGS_GENTOO "")

```

Trzecia linijka od dołu i się kompiluje.

----------

## mziab

A pokaż:

```
grep -A 30 "common_configure_code()" /usr/portage/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass
```

----------

## acei

grep -A 30 "common_configure_code()" /usr/portage/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass

```
_common_configure_code() {

        local tmp_libdir=$(get_libdir)

        # here we set the compiler explicitly, set install directories prefixes, and

        # make sure that the gentoo user compiler flags trump those set in the      

        # program                                                                   

        local modules_dir=/usr/share/cmake/Modules                                  

        local cxx_create_shared_library=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<TARGET_SONAME>/<TARGET_SONAME> ${CXXFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_CXX_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCXXInformation.cmake")                                   

        local c_create_shared_library=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<TARGET_SONAME>/<TARGET_SONAME> ${CFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_C_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCInformation.cmake")                                           

        local c_compile_object=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<FLAGS>/<FLAGS> ${CFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILE_OBJECT/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCInformation.cmake")                                                                         

        local cxx_compile_object=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<FLAGS>/<FLAGS> ${CXXFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILE_OBJECT/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCXXInformation.cmake")                                                                 

        local c_link_executable=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<FLAGS>/<FLAGS> ${CFLAGS}/" -e "s/<LINK_FLAGS>/<LINK_FLAGS> ${LDFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_C_LINK_EXECUTABLE/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCInformation.cmake")

        local cxx_link_executable=$(sed -n -e 's/)/ CACHE STRING "")/' -e "s/<FLAGS>/<FLAGS> ${CXXFLAGS}/" -e "s/<LINK_FLAGS>/<LINK_FLAGS> ${LDFLAGS}/" -e '/SET(CMAKE_CXX_LINK_EXECUTABLE/,/)/p' "${modules_dir}/CMakeCXXInformation.cmake")

        cat > "${TMPDIR}/gentoo_common_config.cmake" <<_EOF_

SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILER $(type -P $(tc-getCC)) CACHE STRING "package building C compiler")

SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER $(type -P $(tc-getCXX)) CACHE STRING "package building C++ compiler")

${c_create_shared_library}

${cxx_create_shared_library}

${c_compile_object}

${cxx_compile_object}

${c_link_executable}

${cxx_link_executable}

SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX ${PREFIX:-/usr} CACHE FILEPATH "install path prefix")

SET(LIB_SUFFIX ${tmp_libdir/lib} CACHE FILEPATH "library path suffix")

SET(LIB_INSTALL_DIR ${PREFIX:-/usr}/${tmp_libdir} CACHE FILEPATH "library install directory")

_EOF_

        [[ -n ${CMAKE_NO_COLOR} ]] && echo 'SET(CMAKE_COLOR_MAKEFILE OFF CACHE BOOL "pretty colors during make")' >> "${TMPDIR}/gentoo_common_config.cmake"

        if has debug ${IUSE//+} && use debug ; then

                echo 'SET(CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE Debug CACHE STRING "determines build settings")' >> "${TMPDIR}/gentoo_common_config.cmake"
```

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj usunąć z roslinowego kadu-base.eclass linijkę z BUILD_DESCRIPTION. To mój najlepszy trop. Gdyby to nie pomogło, spróbuj usunąć całe kadu-base_src_configure().

----------

## acei

Ani usunięcie BUILD_DESCRIPTION, ani całego src_configure nie pomogło. Sypie się na kadu_sound.

```
Scanning dependencies of target sound                                                

[ 61%] [ 69%] Building CXX object modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/sound.cpp.o     

Building CXX object modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/sound_file.cpp.o              

[ 76%] Building CXX object modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/sound_slots.cpp.o      

[ 84%] Building CXX object modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/moc_sound.cxx.o        

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound_slots.h:8,                                                                 

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound_slots.cpp:23:                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound.h:40: warning: ‘typedef’ was ignored in this declaration                                         

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound_slots.cpp: In constructor ‘SoundSlots::SoundSlots(bool, QObject*)’:                              

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound_slots.cpp:106: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’                           

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound_slots.cpp:106: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                                     

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu-sound_build/modules/sound/moc_sound.cxx:10:                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu-sound_build/modules/sound/../../../kadu/modules/sound/sound.h:40: warning: ‘typedef’ was ignored in this declaration 

make[2]: *** [modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/sound_slots.cpp.o] Błąd 1           

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....                                

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound.cpp:18:                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/sound/sound.h:40: warning: ‘typedef’ was ignored in this declaration                                         

make[1]: *** [modules/sound/CMakeFiles/sound.dir/all] Błąd 2                         

make: *** [all] Błąd 2                                                               

 *                                                                                   

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1 failed.                                          

 * Call stack:                                                                       

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                           

 *             environment, line 2688:  Called kadu-base_src_compile                 

 *             environment, line 1993:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile               

 *             environment, line  614:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                  

 *             environment, line  657:  Called die                                   

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                     

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                       

 *  The die message:                                                                 

 *   Make failed!                                                                    

 *                                                                                   

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/temp/build.log'.                                                                        

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/temp/environment'.                                                               

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:                            

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-base.eclass                        

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-mod.eclass                         

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 *                                                                                   

>>> Failed to emerge net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1:

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.5.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2688:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1993:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  614:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  657:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

```

----------

## mziab

Ale kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1 się buduje?

----------

## acei

Nie, nie buduje się, mam po prostu od wczoraj wersję -r2

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1 from roslin

 * kadu-0.6.5.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...                                                             

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.5.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work                                                                                   

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work             

 * Applying kadu-core-qt45-fix.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu ... 

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/environment: line 2682: kadu-base_src_configure: command not found                                                      

>>> Source configured.                                                               

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu ...   

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/temp/environment: line 662: pushd: /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1/work/kadu-core_build: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu                                                                           

make -j3                                                                             

make: *** Nie podano obiektów i nie znaleziono makefile. Stop.                       

 *                                                                                   

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r1 failed.                                        

 * Call stack:                                                                       

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                           

 *             environment, line 2678:  Called kadu-base_src_compile                 

 *             environment, line 2002:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile               

 *             environment, line  623:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                  

 *             environment, line  666:  Called die                                   

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                     

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                       

 *  The die message:                                                                 

 *   Make failed!                                            
```

----------

## mziab

Za dużo wywaliłeś z kadu-base.eclass i stąd się bierze ten konkretny błąd. Na razie nie mam pojęcia skąd bierze się ta felerna linijka, choć mam pewne przypuszczenia. Kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r2 lepiej usuń gdzieś na bok, bo na razie będzie zawadzać. Prawdziwy problem tkwi na linii ebuildy do Kadu | cmake-utils. BUILD_TYPE nie powinien być ustawiony na Gentoo. Zgaduję, że powoduje to dodanie do flag -Werror.

----------

## acei

Wywaliłem -r2, z kadu-base.eclass była wywalona sekcja src_configure() stąd ten dziwny bład. Przy zahaszowanym BUILD_DESCRIPTION też się sypie ale błąd taki jak wczoraj.

----------

## mziab

Dla porównania moje gentoo_common_config.cmake:

```
SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILER /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CACHE STRING "package building C compiler")

SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CACHE STRING "package building C++ compiler")

  SET(CMAKE_C_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_C_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_C_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_C_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CXX_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_CXX_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_CXX_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <DEFINES> <FLAGS> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -o <OBJECT>   -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <DEFINES> <FLAGS> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -o <OBJECT> -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <FLAGS> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe <CMAKE_C_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <FLAGS> -O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe <CMAKE_CXX_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX /usr CACHE FILEPATH "install path prefix")

SET(LIB_SUFFIX  CACHE FILEPATH "library path suffix")

SET(LIB_INSTALL_DIR /usr/lib CACHE FILEPATH "library install directory")

SET(CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE Release CACHE STRING "determines build settings")
```

Jak widać, u mnie CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE jest ustawiony jak należy i nie ma komentarza "honour gentoo c and cxx flags settings instead of using system ones." Nurtuje mnie to.

Edit: No tak, to dlatego, że kompilowałeś z ręcznie ustawionymi CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS. Mógłbyś spróbować jeszcze raz i wkleić mi gentoo_common_config.cmake?

----------

## acei

gentoo_common_config.cmake

```
SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILER /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CACHE STRING "package building C compiler")

SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CACHE STRING "package building C++ compiler")

  SET(CMAKE_C_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_C_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_C_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_C_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_CREATE_SHARED_LIBRARY

      "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CXX_FLAGS> <LANGUAGE_COMPILE_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_CREATE_CXX_FLAGS> <CMAKE_SHARED_LIBRARY_SONAME_CXX_FLAG><TARGET_SONAME> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -o <TARGET> <OBJECTS> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <DEFINES> <FLAGS> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -o <OBJECT>   -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_COMPILE_OBJECT

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <DEFINES> <FLAGS> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -o <OBJECT> -c <SOURCE>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_C_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_C_COMPILER> <FLAGS> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe <CMAKE_C_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

  SET(CMAKE_CXX_LINK_EXECUTABLE

    "<CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER>  <FLAGS> -march=core2 -O2 -pipe <CMAKE_CXX_LINK_FLAGS> <LINK_FLAGS> -Wl,-O1 <OBJECTS>  -o <TARGET> <LINK_LIBRARIES>" CACHE STRING "")

SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX /usr CACHE FILEPATH "install path prefix")

SET(LIB_SUFFIX 64 CACHE FILEPATH "library path suffix")

SET(LIB_INSTALL_DIR /usr/lib64 CACHE FILEPATH "library install directory")

SET(CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE Release CACHE STRING "determines build settings")
```

a po: 

```
cmake -C gentoo_common_config.cmake . && make
```

 kadu buduje się normalnie.

----------

## mziab

Czyli kadu-core nadal się wykłada kompilowane z emerge, mimo wszystkich zabiegów?

----------

## acei

Z emerge sypie się tak jak poprzednio.

----------

## mziab

Wrzuciłem do overlaya odpowiednie poprawki. Zsynchronizuj repo i sprawdź czy działa  :Wink: 

----------

## acei

Zmielone z roslina.  :Smile: 

Dzięki.

----------

## mziab

Apel do upgrade'ujących z poprzedniego kadu-core:

Koniecznie przebudujcie moduły:

```
emerge portage-utils (jeśli nie jest zainstalowane)

emerge -1av $(qlist -I -C net-im/kadu)
```

----------

## reavertm

Odnośnie cmake-utils - te zmiany (z ustawianiem CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE na gentoo) to tymczasowy workaround na sytuację, w której wbudowane cmake CXXFLAGS są dodawane do efektywnych CXXFLAGS używanych przy kompilacji - co nie jest wskazane - polityka Gentoo mówi, by tu wygrywały flagi z make.conf. Ale podsumujmy - która wersja cmake-utils (ta z portage czy ta kde-testing overlay) powoduje u Was problemy z kompilacją kadu, na jakich platformach (amd64, czy ~amd64, jakie gcc, które Qt4 etc) i z jakimi efektywnymi CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS?

Błędy i ewentualne łatki preferowane by zgłaszać tu. (shameless plug)

edit: poprawiony ebuild

dla zainteresowanych - http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9673&p=90075#p90075

----------

## mziab

acei: Mógłbyś sprawdzić czy to rzeczywiście wina cmake-utils.eclass z kde-testing?

Zakomentuj łatkę w kadu-core-0.6.5.1-r2.ebuild. Zmień tymczasowo nazwę cmake-utils.eclass z kde-testing (powinno siedzieć w /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass) na coś innego. I spróbuj zbudować kadu-core. Jeśli przejdzie, a wcześniej nie działało, mamy winowajcę.

----------

## acei

@reavertm po wywaleniu kde-testing twój ebuild działa. :Smile: 

Brak w nim jedynie łatki na polskie ogonki.

@mziab zaraz sprawdzę ebuild z roslina.

EDIT:

Zmielone z roslina bez problemów. :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Zrobiłem małe dochodzenie w tej sprawie i zauważyłem, że główną różnicą między CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release a CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo jest flaga "-DQT_NO_DEBUG".

Zdaje się, że przy Release pojawia się, a przy czymkolwiek innym nie. Dzieje się to tylko z cmake-utils.eclass z kde-testing. A sama flaga jest chyba dodawana przez FindQt4.cmake. Jak rozumiem, ten sam problem może pojawić się w każdym pakiecie używającym cmake-utils i FindQt4. Krótko mówiąc, manipulowanie CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE nie jest najlepszym pomysłem.

Dość oczywistym obejściem jest dodanie do ebuilda "append-flags -DQT_NO_DEBUG" i tak właśnie zrobię przy następnym commicie. Łatka zamieniająca w deklaracjach char* na const char* też swoją drogą nie szkodzi, ale trochę bruździ przy modularnych ebuildach, więc chyba wyleci  :Smile: 

Edit: Widzę, że reavertm odkrył to samo co ja . Nie zauważyłem jego edita  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

po ostatniej aktualizacji straciłem historie w kadu. Spotkał się ktoś z tym ?? Nie ma ani ikonek w kadu do podlgądu ani nie zapisuje do plików rozmów. Dodam że mówie aktualizacji kilku paczek z systemu, oczywiśćie przebudowałem wszystko odnośnie kadu, ale to nie pomogło.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## mziab

Sprawdź czy masz załadowany moduł history.

----------

## znal

Po update do r3 moduł account_management się nie kompiluje:

```
Scanning dependencies of target account_management                                                                                                                                  

[ 52%] [ 57%] Building CXX object modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/change_password.cpp.o                                                                

[ 63%] Building CXX object modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/register.cpp.o                                                                              

Building CXX object modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/account_management.cpp.o                                                                           

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp: In constructor ‘AccountManagement::AccountManagement()’:           

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:53: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’         

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:53: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                             

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:60: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’         

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:60: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                             

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:67: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’         

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:67: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                             

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:74: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’         

/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.5.1/work/kadu/modules/account_management/account_management.cpp:74: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘ActionDescription::ActionDescription(ActionDescription::ActionType, const QString&, QObject*, char*, const QString&, const QString&, bool, const QString&, void (*)(KaduAction*))’                             

make[2]: *** [modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/account_management.cpp.o] Błąd 1                                                                         

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....                                                                                                                               

make[1]: *** [modules/account_management/CMakeFiles/account_management.dir/all] Błąd 2                                                                                              

make: *** [all] Błąd 2 
```

----------

## mziab

Poprawione. Drobne niedopatrzenie w kadu-base.eclass. Ciekawe, że to wcześniej nie wyszło. Jak się repo zsynchronizuje, powinno być ok.

----------

## mziab

W obliczu pojawienia się aktualnego Kadu w portage zacząłem zastanawiać się nad przyszłością modularnych ebuildów do Kadu.

Do głowy przychodzą mi takie rozwiązania:

1) Aktualizować jak to było dotychczas, jeśli jest na to zapotrzebowanie. Wszystko zależy od ilości osób, które preferują modularne Kadu. Jakby co, mam już gotowy zestaw ebuildów do wersji 0.6.5.2, który tylko czeka na commit.

2) Okroić ebuildy do samych dodatkowych modułów, co pozwoliłoby na spokojne koegzystowanie ebuildów z portage i z roslina. Poza tym zostawiłbym ebuildy do ikon, emotikon i dźwięków.

Chętnie usłyszę wasze zdanie na ten temat.

----------

## darc

Ad 2) to bardzo dobry pomysł. 99% użytkowników kadu i tak ma większość podstawowych modułów. Na pewno każdy przecierpi zainstalowanie tych 2-3 niepotrzebnych modułów i te kilka kb straty na dysku w zamian za mniejszy @world.

----------

## Belliash

 *darc wrote:*   

> Ad 2) to bardzo dobry pomysł. 99% użytkowników kadu i tak ma większość podstawowych modułów. Na pewno każdy przecierpi zainstalowanie tych 2-3 niepotrzebnych modułów i te kilka kb straty na dysku w zamian za mniejszy @world.

 

to wbrew idei modularnosci... nie po to gentoo stworzony zeby instalowac calosc.... emerguje to co mi potrzebne a nie to co ludzie nakaza...

----------

## ryba84

Ja tam jestem za pozostawieniem modularnego kadu. U mnie jest zainstalowane czyste bez żadnych modułów. Taka instalka przydaje się np. na starszym sprzęcie jak mój lapek.

----------

## one_and_only

Poza tym ten ebuild z portage trochę ssie - np tabsów, których akurat używam, nie zawiera - musiałem sobie ebuilda przyedytwować :/

----------

## mziab

Dobra, zrobiłem commit, bo widzę, że jakieś zapotrzebowanie jeszcze jest  :Smile: 

Korzystając z okazji, jeszcze jedno pytanie... Czy ktoś jeszcze używa Kadu 0.6.0.*?

----------

## skazi

Moduł encryption się nie kompiluje:

```
-- Kadu (version: 0.6.5.2) will be build:                                                  

--  * libgadu (version 1.8.2) in                                                           

--  * install prefix: /usr                                                                 

--  * debug  (Gentoo)                                                                      

-- Dynamic module: encryption                                                              

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'                                                  

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:350 (message):                 

  None of the required 'qca2' found                                                        

Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                       

  modules/encryption/CMakeLists.txt:44 (pkg_search_module)                                 

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo             

Install path: /usr             

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 *                                         

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:                                  

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2921:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2216:  Called kadu-base_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2226:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *             environment, line  811:  Called die                      

 * The specific snippet of code:                                        

 *       cmake ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "cmake failed";               

 *  The die message:                                                    

 *   cmake failed                                                       

 *                                                                      

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.5.2/temp/build.log'.                                                                               

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.5.2/temp/environment'.                                                                      

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:                                  

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-base.eclass                              

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-mod.eclass                               

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'roslin'                                         

 *                                                                                         

>>> Failed to emerge net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.5.2, Log file:

```

```
emerge -pv qca

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## mziab

Potrzebne jest qca-ossl i tak jest w depach. Tutaj się kompiluje.

----------

## skazi

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Potrzebne jest qca-ossl i tak jest w depach. Tutaj się kompiluje.

 

Qca-ossl również miałem w systemie na wszelki wypadek przekompilowałem go ale dalej bez zmian.

----------

## mziab

Jaka wersja cmake? Masz plik /usr/lib/pkgconfig/qca2.pc?

EDIT: Sprawdziłem u siebie. Winne jest qca-2.0.2. Pod 2.0.0-r2 działa. Wersja 2.0.2 instaluje ten sam (błędnie?) plik pod /usr/lib/qca2/pkgconfig/qca2.pc. Masz dwa wyjścia: zamaskowanie 2.0.2 albo zrobienie symlinka.

----------

## skazi

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Jaka wersja cmake? Masz plik /usr/lib/pkgconfig/qca2.pc?
> 
> EDIT: Sprawdziłem u siebie. Winne jest qca-2.0.2. Pod 2.0.0-r2 działa. Wersja 2.0.2 instaluje ten sam (błędnie?) plik pod /usr/lib/qca2/pkgconfig/qca2.pc. Masz dwa wyjścia: zamaskowanie 2.0.2 albo zrobienie symlinka.

 

Nie miałem tego pliku. Downgrade do wersji 2.0.1-r1 również rozwiązał sprawę. Widocznie ebuild 2.0.2 ma jakiś błąd.

----------

## unK

A mi się nie kompiluje kadu-idle:

```
-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

CMake Error at modules/idle/CMakeLists.txt:6 (MESSAGE):

  Could not find X11 Screen Saver extension

```

----------

## mziab

Brakująca zależność w postaci x11-libs/libXScrnSaver. Commit poszedł. Niech się tylko rsync zsynchronizuje  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests                                                                                                             

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 36) net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.2 from roslin

 * kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/repos/roslin/net-im/kadu-history                                                                           

  digest.assumed                 1                                                                                                        

   kadu-history-0.6.0.3::kadu-0.6.0.3.tar.bz2                                                                                             

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *  * Fetching 'kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2' in the background. To view fetch                                                                    

 * progress, run `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another                                                                           

 * terminal. ...                                                                            [ ok ]                                        

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2'                                                                

--2009-05-04 10:49:49--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2                                                         

Resolving www.kadu.net... 212.33.90.181                                                                                                   

Connecting to www.kadu.net|212.33.90.181|:80... connected.                                                                                

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK                                                                                            

Length: 1554848 (1.5M) [application/x-tar]                                                                                                

Saving to: `/usr/repos/portage-tree/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2'

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,554,848    129K/s   in 13s

2009-05-04 10:50:02 (114 KB/s) - `/usr/repos/portage-tree/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2' saved [1554848/1554848]

 * kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/repos/roslin/net-im/kadu-history

  digest.assumed                 1

   kadu-history-0.6.0.3::kadu-0.6.0.3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.5.2/work

 *  * Fetching 'kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2' in the background. To view fetch

 * progress, run `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another

 * terminal. ...^C

Exiting on signal 2
```

Ile razy on to zamierza jeszcze pobierac?  :Razz: 

To samo z kadu-idle...

```
DIST kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 175388 RMD160 586b264e6be1a63103440dcf748669a00cc204ee SHA1 41081de01da8ab78db011d4fb0edf27fb6adfec9 SHA256 db3915e39a586c163a1866f484a4ec1ff02d8a21a2602a040dcc1c6883b9822e
```

Nie chce wiedziec jak robisz manifesty ze Ci takie rozmiary plikow wychodza  :Razz:  (kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 nie zajmuje ~175K  :Wink: )

...

history

idle

autostatus

parser_extender

advanced_userlist

encryption

word_fix

...

what's next?  :Razz: 

----------

## mziab

To raczej coś u ciebie. U mnie w Manifestach nie ma nigdzie takiego rozmiaru. A zbudowałem wczoraj Kadu i wszystkie moduły. Nie chcę wiedzieć co robisz, że u ciebie takie kwiatki  :Razz: 

```
mziab@dual ~/roslin/net-im $ grep -r 175388 *

mziab@dual ~/roslin/net-im $
```

```
mziab@dual ~/roslin/net-im $ rm /var/tmp/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2

rm: usunąć zwykły plik `/var/tmp/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2'? t

mziab@dual ~/roslin/net-im $ emerge -f kadu-idle

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Fetching (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-idle-0.6.5.2 from roslin

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2'

--2009-05-04 13:27:22--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2

Translacja www.kadu.net... 212.33.90.181

Łączenie się z www.kadu.net|212.33.90.181|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 1554848 (1,5M) [application/x-tar]

Zapis do: `/var/tmp/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2'

100%[====================================================================================>] 1.554.848    126K/s   w  12s

2009-05-04 13:27:35 (126 KB/s) - zapisano `/var/tmp/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2' [1554848/1554848]

 * kadu-0.6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...
```

----------

## Belliash

Wszystkie ebuildy dzialaja, z kazdego repo, procz modulow do kadu... I takie kwiatki widze odkad z kadu korzystam z roslin-overlay  :Wink: 

Dodam takze ze pomaga usuniecie manifestu i ponowne wygenerowanie... widzialem zreszta taki skrypt kiedys autorstwa obenego, ktory chyba usuwal wszystkie manifesty a potem generowal nowe... dla net-im/*

z make.conf:

FEATURES="autoconfig cvs digest distlocks nodoc parallel-fetch sfperms sandbox strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

----------

## mziab

"digest" w FEATURES to na 99% winowajca. Nie wiem czemu dosysa tylko kawałek tarballa, ale stąd biorą się u ciebie błędne Manifesty. Jeśli mi nie wierzysz, zsynchronizuj repo, sprawdź Manifest przed i po emerge. I przestań obwiniać innych za dziwnie skonfigurowane portage  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

 *mziab wrote:*   

> "digest" w FEATURES to na 99% winowajca. Nie wiem czemu dosysa tylko kawałek tarballa, ale stąd biorą się u ciebie błędne Manifesty. Jeśli mi nie wierzysz, zsynchronizuj repo, sprawdź Manifest przed i po emerge. I przestań obwiniać innych za dziwnie skonfigurowane portage 

 

Nawet jezeli masz racje... to wytlumacz mi prosze dlaczego problemu nie ma z glownym drzewem portage? Problemow takich nie mam tez z innymi overlayami...

----------

## mziab

Nawet jeśli? Sprawdź  :Wink: 

W każdym razie, jeśli doszukasz się przyczyny, nie omieszkaj się podzielić. Wtedy chętnie naprawię. Na razie jestem bezsilny. Jak na złość mnie i wielu innym osobom po prostu działa  :Smile:  Ot, złośliwość rzeczy martwych.

Możesz pomóc w taki sposób:

1) Pokaż emerge --info

2) Spróbuj z FEATURES="-parallel-fetch" i podejrzyj czy coś się nie sypie przy ściaganiu

3) Wrzuć gdzieś zawartość tego pliku o rozmiarze 175kB. Powinien siedzieć w distfilesach.

----------

## Belliash

1)

```
Portage 2.2_rc23 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-zen7 x86_64)

=================================================================                                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-zen7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5       

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Feb 2009 19:00:01 +0000                                                  

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2                                                                       

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                          

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2                                                                          

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                         

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                                      

ABI="amd64"                                                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                      

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"                                                                                

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                                                                             

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                                                                  

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                                                                                                      

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                                               

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                                                         

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                                            

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                               

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                                                                 

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                                                     

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                                                    

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                                          

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                          

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                              

CLASSPATH="."                                                                                                                              

CLEAN_DELAY="0"                                                                                                                            

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                                            

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                    

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                                              

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fpermissive"                                                                     

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-xYxWHNDoCF,guid=7832ffe68e6d1570d6ca396b49fe9757"                                        

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                                                        

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                                                                  

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""                                                                                                                      

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                                                               

DISTDIR="/usr/repos/portage-tree/distfiles"                                                                                                

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                                                               

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                                                         

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                                              

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"                                                                                                      

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"                                                                                                                   

FEATURES="autoconfig cvs digest distlocks fixpackages nodoc parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"                                                                                                         

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                     

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                                               

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                                                            

GENERATION="2"                                                                                                                             

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"                             

GS_LIB="/home/Belliash/Settings/.fonts"                                                                                                    

GTK2_RC_FILES="/home/Belliash/Settings/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4"                                                                                    

HOME="/home/Belliash/Settings"                                                                                                             

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info"       

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics"                                                                                             

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                                                     

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"                                                                                                           

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                           

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                            

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                                                                    

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                                                                     

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                                                                    

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                                             

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.27"                                                                                                               

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/7"                                                                                                         

LANG="en_US"                                                                                                                               

LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"                                                                                                                     

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                                                        

LC_ALL="en_US"                                                                                                                             

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--hash-style=both,--as-needed"                                                           

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                                                  

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                                                     

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                                                 

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                                                       

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                                                         

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                                                       

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                                                     

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                                                     

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                                                         

LINGUAS="en"                                                                                                                               

LOGNAME="belliash"                                                                                                                         

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;

41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;

31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;

31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;

35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;

35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;

35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;

35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;

32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;

36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"                                                                

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"                                                                                                                          

MALLOC_CHECK_="2"                                                                                                                          

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:

/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man:

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:

/usr/qt/3/doc/man"                                                                                                     

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"                                                                                                                      

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                                                                  

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                                               

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                                                                                                  

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                                                              

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"      

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide j2ee java nb php profiler visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                    

OLDPWD="/home/Belliash/Settings"                                                                                                           

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"                                                                                                                  

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                                                      

PATH="/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                                                                                        

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                             

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig"                                                                                                

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"                                     

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"                                                                                                                   

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                                                     

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="--best"                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_COUNTER_HASH="bd81d0e6444744ca7959b896ca7a1658"                                                                                    

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                                                   

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                                                  

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                                                

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                        

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                                                

PORTDIR="/usr/repos/portage-tree"                                                                                                          

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/repos/roslin /usr/repos/belliash-overlay"                                                                            

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"                                                                                                             

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"                                                                                                       

PROFILEHOME="/"                                                                                                                            

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                                                        

PWD="/"                                                                                                                                    

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"                                                                                                                      

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"                                                                                                                          

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/Belliash/Settings/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                                                

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                 

ROOT="/"                                                                                                                                   

ROOTPATH="/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                                                                 

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                                                  

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"                                                                                                              

SESSION_MANAGER="local/LAPEK:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/6287,unix/LAPEK:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6287"                                                          

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                                          

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                                                  

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                                                                

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                                                                    

SVN_EDITOR="nano"                                                                                                                          

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                                                          

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                             

TERM="xterm"                                                                                                                               

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"                                                                                                              

USE="7zip X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cdrom cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus disk-partition divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode fbcondecor firefox3 foomaticdb gcj gif git glitz google-gadgets gpm gtk2 hal iconv intel ipv6 isdnlog java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdeenablefinal laptop lzma mad midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pic plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline redland reflection samba scanner sensord session slang sndfile speedup spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd tga tiff timidity truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wavpack webkit wma wmf xcb xcomposite xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide j2ee java nb php profiler visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"                                                                                                      

USER="belliash"                                                                                                                            

USERLAND="GNU"                                                                                                                             

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"                   

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_FLAGS="7zip aac acpi alsa avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cddb cdr cdrom cjk cups dbus disk-partition divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode fbcondecor firefox3 foomaticdb gcj gif git glitz google-gadgets gpm gtk2 hal intel ipv6 java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdeenablefinal laptop lzma mad mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg multilib mysql newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl pic plasma png ppds python qt qt3support qt4 redland samba scanner sensord slang sndfile speedup sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 subversion symlink syslog svg tga tiff timidity truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wavpack webkit wma wmf X xcb xcomposite xml2 xv xvid zsh-completion -arts -fortran -gdbm -gnome -motif -ncurses -oss -perl -sesame2 -spell -xmms"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

WINDOWID="39845889"

WINDOWPATH="9"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Black"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/usr/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

2) Nic nie zmienia

3) Taki plik nie istnieje... jak edytuje manifest to w nim rozmiar pliku wynosi znacznie mniej niz ten ktory jest w distfiles - rozne wielkosci i pobiera jeszcze raz - znowu sprawdza - za duzy i znowu pobiera (tak w kolko)  :Razz: 

Nie wiem jak tworzysz manifesty ale ale uwierz mi, pobranie pliku, umieszczenie go w distfiles i wygenerowanie nowego manifesta nie przynosi rezultatu... Dopiero gdy usune manifest i wygeneruje nowy wszystko zaczyna dzialac... i jak dobrze pamietam OBenY mial taki skrypt (kiedys wysylal mi tarballa w ktorym bylo cos takiego) ktory usuwal wszystkie manifesty, nastepnie wchodzil do kazdego katalogu i dla kazdego ebuilda generowal nowy manifest...

Raz w zyciu mialem tez taki problem w innym overlayu (KDE4) - zglosilem i "od razu" poszedl commit  :Wink: 

Dla mnie to nie jest wielki problem, bo ja sobie moge poprawic manifesty, niemniej jednak zglaszam problem  :Razz: 

Arfrever: Pocięto długie linie.

----------

## mziab

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak tworzysz manifesty...

 

Manifesty generuję tak:

```
for i in `find -name kadu*.ebuild`; do ebuild $i done; done
```

Zaręczam, że w repo są na 100% prawidłowe. Dówód. Możesz sprawdzić pozostałe. To portage u ciebie psuje.

 *Quote:*   

> ...ale ale uwierz mi, pobranie pliku, umieszczenie go w distfiles i wygenerowanie nowego manifesta nie przynosi rezultatu... Dopiero gdy usune manifest i wygeneruje nowy wszystko zaczyna dzialac...

 

Tak działa assume-digests. Jeśli w Manifeście już są sumy kontrolne dla pliku, to nie liczy ich na nowo. Dopiero usunięcie wpisów z Manifesta pomaga. Można też podać --force przy generowaniu Manifesta. To zachowanie zmieniło się, o ile pamięć nie myli, w Portage 2.2. Krótko mówiąc, tak ma być.

 *Quote:*   

> ...i jak dobrze pamietam OBenY mial taki skrypt (kiedys wysylal mi tarballa w ktorym bylo cos takiego) ktory usuwal wszystkie manifesty, nastepnie wchodzil do kazdego katalogu i dla kazdego ebuilda generowal nowy manifest...

 

Funkcjonalnie robi dokładnie to samo, co powyższy one-liner. Odczep się od tego skryptu  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Raz w zyciu mialem tez taki problem w innym overlayu (KDE4) - zglosilem i "od razu" poszedl commit 

 

Wykop ten commit. Chętnie zobaczę.

Kolejna sprawa, FETCHCOMMAND i RESUMECOMMAND ustawiałeś sam? Jeśli tak, możesz spróbować z zakomentowanymi?

----------

## cst

1) nie mam zadnych bramek sms na tej liscie na ktorej powinny byc...

2) gdy chce manualnie zaladowac modul encryption kadu sie wywala

----------

## mziab

 *cst wrote:*   

> 1) nie mam zadnych bramek sms na tej liscie na ktorej powinny byc...
> 
> 2) gdy chce manualnie zaladowac modul encryption kadu sie wywala

 

Ad. 1: Czy moduł default_sms jest załadowany? Taki objaw jest na ogół skutkiem załadowania modułu sms bez modułu default_sms.

Ad. 2: Poproszę emerge --info i backtrace. Jaka wersja Qt? Jakie wersje qca i qca-ossl?

----------

## cst

Ad 1 : Zadzialalo - trzebabylo zaladowac ten modul...

Ad 2 : Nie zainstalowalo mi qca-ossl, zainstalowalem i juz dziala.

Thx

----------

## kacper

Eh, to nowe kadu z portage... nie działają mi tabsy jak :

a. zrobić aby działały z tym kadu z portage?

b. wrócić do modularnego z overlaya?

----------

## mziab

Aby wrócić do modularnego Kadu, będziesz musiał zamaskować kadu-0.6.5.2-r1 z portage. Potem przydałoby się skasować i ponownie zainstalować Kadu. Inaczej może dojść do kolizji plików.

----------

## unK

kadu nie kompiluje się z gcc-4.4.0. patch -> http://starowa.one.pl/~uzi/kadu/kadu-gcc44.patch

----------

## mziab

Wrzucone, dzięki. Przydałoby się tę usterkę zgłosić do upstreamu.

----------

## meal

```
[ 41%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/chat_manager.cpp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.2/work/kadu/kadu-core/search.h:4,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.2/work/kadu/kadu-core/chat_manager.cpp:25:

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.2/work/kadu/kadu-core/gadu.h:15:3: error: #error "libgadu must be compiled with pthread support"

```

A libgadu oczywiście skompilowane z USE=thread , zresztą jak inaczej ruszyłby emerge kadu, gdyby odpowiednie zależności nie były spełnione?  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

W takim razie zestaw kontrolny:

```
emerge --info
```

```
emerge -pv libgadu
```

```
grep PTHREAD /usr/include/libgadu.h
```

----------

## meal

emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_540_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 May 2009 21:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/welp /usr/local/portage/layman/php-experimental /usr/local/portage/layman/php-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/ruby"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa ao avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt curl directfb dri dv dvd dvdr exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg jpeg2k lame libgda lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap muscicbrainz ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd python readline reflection ruby samba sdl session sockets socks5 spl sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff unicode usv wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 i945 i810 vesa intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pv libgadu

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libgadu-1.8.2  USE="ssl threads" 0 kB
```

grep PTHREAD /usr/include/libgadu.h

```

#define GG_CONFIG_HAVE_PTHREAD 

#ifdef GG_CONFIG_HAVE_PTHREAD

```

----------

## mziab

Zawartość libgadu.h w porządku, wersja cmake w porządku. Mam starsze glibc i basha. Jeśli miałbym zgadywać, ten drugi może być winny.

Kadu robi coś takiego:

```
execute_process (

   COMMAND grep "#define GG_CONFIG_HAVE_PTHREAD" ${LIBGADU_INCLUDEDIR}/libgadu.h

   RESULT_VARIABLE LIBGADU_PTHEADS

)

if (NOT APPLE AND ${LIBGADU_PTHEADS} GREATER 0)

   message (FATAL_ERROR "libgadu must be compiled with pthreads support")

endif (NOT APPLE AND ${LIBGADU_PTHEADS} GREATER 0)

```

Nowy pomysł:

```
grep PTHREAD /usr/include/libgadu.h >/dev/null && echo true
```

Spróbuj też skompilować Kadu z palca. Raczej wyłoży się dokładnie tak samo, ale chcę mieć pewność.

----------

## meal

Przy ręcznej kompilacji wywala się w tym samym momencie. 

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## mziab

Komenda, którą podałem, zwraca "true"?

----------

## meal

Tak.

----------

## mziab

W pierwszej kolejności spróbowałbym downgrade basha do czegoś z serii 3.2*. Możliwe, że execute_process głupieje pod nowym bashem.

----------

## meal

Po 

```
emerge --oneshot "=app-shells/bash-3.2_p48"

```

wciąż nie działa

----------

## mziab

A przelogowałeś się?

----------

## meal

Oczywiście. Zgłosiłem błąd na bugs.gentoo.org, może ktoś coś poradzi  :Wink:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271211

----------

## mziab

Warto by też poruszyć sprawę na forum Kadu.

----------

## Arfrever

Może ${LIBGADU_INCLUDEDIR} ma nieprawidłową wartość...

----------

## mziab

meal: Otwórz CMakeLists.txt i zmień COMMAND grep na COMMAND echo grep.

Chciałbym zobaczyć co wypluwa cmake po takim zabiegu.

----------

## meal

Problem solved. Okazało się, że w /usr/local/include była wersja libgadu kompilowana przezemnie ręcznie jakiś już czas temu, bez obsługi pthread.

Usunięcie felernego pliku pozwoliło na prawidłową kompilację. Swoją drogą: źle, że emerge korzystało z tej właśnie wersji biblioteki, zamiast korzystać z instalowanej z portage.

----------

## mziab

Tak? Moim zdaniem jest to całkiem oczekiwane zachowanie. Po prostu nie należy mieć bałaganu w systemie  :Smile: 

----------

## qubaaa

wydaje mi się, czy ebuild kadu jest coś nie teges? Nawet nie ma linka do downloadu wewnatrz pliku. Niedawno instalowalem 0.6.5.4 i bylo ok. Teraz usunalem kadu, zrobilem -s overlaya i ebuild juz nie byl taki sam. Czy to tylko u mnie coś nie tak?

----------

## mziab

net-im/kadu to tylko meta-ebuild wciągający kadu-core i podstawowe moduły. Tak jest od początku w moich modularnych ebuildach. Nie jest to oznaka, że cokolwiek jest źle.

----------

## qubaaa

sęk w tym, ze po zainstalowaniu 0.6.5.3 z drzewa, dodalem overlaya i w czasie instalacji nic sie nie kompilowalo, po czym jedyne co się stalo, to usuniete zostaly pliki wersji 0.6.5.3 ;d Nie mam pojęcia, czemu tak się dzieje. Być może coś się sknociło jak zainstalowałem niedawno 0.6.6 ze źródeł..

edit: przekompiluję wszystkie zaleznosci i mysle, ze bedzie ok. Swoja droga jest jakas komenda pozwalajaca rekompilowac dany ebuild wraz z jego zaleznosciami? Tak jak -e dla worlda?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```
emerge -1av $(qlist -I -C net-im/kadu-)
```

----------

## mziab

Przy przejściu z monolitu na modularne Kadu warto wyrzucić całkiem net-im/kadu i zainstalować je od nowa, by uniknąć kolizji. Najpewniej to u ciebie zaszło. Gdybyś miał ustawione FEATURES="collision-protect", dostałbyś stosowne ostrzeżenie. Teraz pozostaje przekompilowanie wszystkich pakietów Kadu, jak pisał przedmówca.

----------

## qubaaa

ok, super.

Czy będzie można liczyć na ebuild 0.6.6, gdy tylko wersja ta stanie się w miarę używalna. Nie ukrywam, że strasznie brakuje mi w tym komunikatorze wyszukiwania w historii.

----------

## mziab

Tak, kiedy wyjdzie pierwsza beta, prawdopodobnie dorzucę zestaw ebuildów jako missing keyword.

----------

## qubaaa

No wiec mamy pierwsza betę  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Istotnie. Wrzuciłem bez keywordów zestaw ebuildów do 0.6.6_beta1 - w skrócie core i wszystkie moduły, które były włączone w domyślnym configu. Reszta modułów jest jako blockery, żeby stare moduły nie zawadzały przy aktualizacji do 0.6.6. Bloki będą usuwane w miarę przywracania modułów.

Dla odważnych keywordy:

```
net-im/kadu **

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking **

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking_notify **

net-im/kadu-sql_history **

net-im/kadu-config_wizard **

net-im/kadu-history_migration **

net-im/kadu-history **

net-im/kadu-auto_hide **

net-im/kadu-autoaway **

net-im/kadu-spellchecker **

net-im/kadu-core **

net-im/kadu-sms **

net-im/kadu-alsa_sound **

net-im/kadu-gadu_protocol **

net-im/kadu-hints **

net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol **

net-im/kadu-dbus **

net-im/kadu-sound **

net-im/kadu-idle **

net-im/kadu-docking **

net-im/kadu-tabs **

net-im/kadu-server_monitor **

net-im/kadu-ext_sound **

net-im/kadu-exec_notify **

net-im/kadu-mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-amarok2_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-kde_notify **

net-im/kadu-phonon_sound **
```

----------

## kuku

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dla odważnych keywordy:
> 
> 

 

i moze szybkie info gdzie to wkleic ?

----------

## Pryka

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Dokumentacja się kłania

----------

## qubaaa

O dziwo powiem wam, że komunikator działa lepiej, niż się spodziewałem. No, może poza tym że dźwięki raz działają, a raz nie. Do tego przy każdym włączaniu programu muszę potwierdzać kontakty jabber. Poza tym kontakty trochę długo się ładują oraz czasami się wysypuje. No ale jak na betę - można wybzaczyć

PS. Ktoś wie jak wyłączyć opcję Grup? Nie grupuję kontaktów, tak więc nie chciałbym wyświetlać ich w grupie ALL.

Btw. dzięki za wstawkę  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

qubaaa: Konfiguracja/Wygląd/Lista kontaktów i odhacz Wyświetlaj zakładki grup. Sam to wyłączałem, bo mnie denerwowało  :Smile: 

----------

## qubaaa

Dzięki. No teraz już tylko czekać na poprawę stabilności + szybkości (historia) i będzie naprawdę fajny komunikator.

----------

## mziab

Dodałem ebuildy do Kadu 0.6.6_beta2, a razem z nim cztery nowe moduły - autoresponder, desktop_docking, last_seen i tlen_protocol. Całość dostępna jak zwykle w roslinie.

----------

## tomberry

Witam

     Mam problem z kompilacją kadu 0.6.5.4

po emerge kadu wyskakuje  taki błąd:

```
...........

[ 82%] Built target tabs                                                                                   

[ 82%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/about.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/work/kadu/kadu-core/main.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:    

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/work/kadu/kadu-core/main.cpp:330: error: ‘fchmod’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/work/kadu/kadu-core/main.cpp:419: error: ‘mkdir’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/work/kadu/kadu-core/main.cpp:420: error: ‘mkdir’ was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/main.cpp.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/all] Błąd 2

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3035:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  844:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  317:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1211:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  863:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.4/work/kadu'
```

macie jakieś sugestie ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Proszę używać BBCode.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## mziab

To błąd wywołany przez zmiany w glibc 2.12. Odmaskuj kadu-core-0.6.5.4-r2, w którym jest zawarty odpowiedni fix.

----------

## tomberry

Wygląda mi na to że ostatnią wersją w głównym drzewie portage jest 0.6.5.4 natomiast w drzewie roslin 0.6.5.3. Nie widzę u siebie wersji 0.6.5.4-r2 powinienem ją ściągnąć i zainstalować ręcznie ? 

Oczywiście emerge --sync oraz layman -S zostało wpisane.

----------

## mziab

Nic podobnego, w roslinie jest 0.6.5.4. Wersji 0.6.5.3 nie ma w repo od marca. Spróbuj usunąć i ponownie dodać repozytorium.

----------

## tomberry

Faktycznie po usunięciu i dodaniu repozytorium pokazały się nowe wersje 654 66beta4 i 66beta5. Niestety ciągle mam z tym problem chociaż może trochę z innej beczki, nie potrafię zainstalować nic z roslin tak jakby wcale nie istniał.

w /etc/make.conf mam wpisaną linijke source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

w /var/lib/layman/make.conf jest wpis

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/roslin

/var/lib/layman/sunrise

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Niestety po wpisaniu emerge =net-im/kadu-0.6.6_beta5

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=net-im/kadu-0.6.6_beta5".

```

Gdy wpiszę emerge kadu próbuje się instalować wersja z drzewa głównego

w /etc/portage/package.unmask oraz w /etc/portage/package.keywords  sa wpisy net-im/kadu

----------

## mziab

Zgaduję, że po "source /var/lib/layman/make.conf" masz inną deklarację PORTDIR_OVERLAY.

Pokaż:

```
emerge --info | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## tomberry

To było dokładnie to,  po zmianie PORTDIR_OVERLAY nareszcie działa layman no i skompilowało się nowe kadu.

Dziękuję za pomoc !

----------

## zonexy

Witam podpialem sie do tematu bo mam problem z kompilacja kadu 6.5.4

blad w emerge: http://wklej.org/id/390194/

emerge --info: http://wklej.org/id/390196/

bardzo prosze o pomoc i możliwie dokładne opisanie czynności które powinienem wykonać(dopiero zaczynam zabawe z gentoo)

----------

## mziab

Po logu nie wygląda na to, żebyś używał ebuilda z roslina.

----------

## one_and_only

Z innej beczki. Qt-4.7.0_rc1, kadu 0.6.6_beta7. Wszystko ładnie się skompilowało, ale próba załadowania modułu gadu_protocol kończy się błędem:

```
 undefined symbol _ZN9QXmlQueryD1Ev 
```

BTW, jest jakaś opcja do emerge żeby po skompilowaniu nie czyścił katalogu gdzie się buduje?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, jest jakaś opcja do emerge żeby po skompilowaniu nie czyścił katalogu gdzie się buduje?

 

```
keeptemp

       Do not delete the ${T} directory after the merge process.

keepwork

       Do not delete the ${WORKDIR} directory after the merge process. ${WORKDIR} can then be reused since this feature  disables  most

       of  the  clean phase that runs prior to each build. Due to lack of proper cleanup, this feature can interfere with normal emerge

       operation and therefore it should not be left enabled for more than a short period of time.

```

Więcej w man make.conf.

----------

## qubaaa

Jakiś apdejt co do ebuildów kadu?

----------

## mziab

Spokojnie, trzymam rękę na pulsie i staram się na bieżąco wrzucać nowe bety  :Wink:  Właśnie dorzuciłem _beta8.

----------

## acei

Chyba coś się pozmieniało we wszystkich changelog-ach na beta9

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-core/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 6855

!!! Expected: 6724

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-history/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 3310

!!! Expected: 3173

itd

```

----------

## mziab

Poprawione. Wszystko przez pośpiech. Dziwne, że nikt wcześniej nie zauważył  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

Mam problem z kompilacją najnowszego kadu-core i nie bardzo wiem jak to ugryźć...

```

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/vector:66:0,                                                             

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qabstractsocket.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhostaddress.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHostAddress:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-shared.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-details.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.cpp:23:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:641:0: error: unterminated #ifdef

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:57:0: error: unterminated #ifndef

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/vector:66:0,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qabstractsocket.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhostaddress.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHostAddress:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-shared.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/chat/chat-shared.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/chat/chat.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/core/core.h:31,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/main_unix.cpp:29:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:641:0: error: unterminated #ifdef

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:57:0: error: unterminated #ifndef

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/vector:66:0,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qabstractsocket.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhostaddress.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHostAddress:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-shared.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/chat/chat-shared.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/chat/chat.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/core/core.h:31,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/main.cpp:52:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:641:0: error: unterminated #ifdef

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:57:0: error: unterminated #ifndef

[ 32%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/accounts/account-details.cpp.o

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/vector:69:0,                                                             

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qabstractsocket.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhostaddress.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHostAddress:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-shared.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-details.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.cpp:23:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/vector.tcc:60:1: error: expected unqualified-id before ‘namespace’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.cpp:113:1: error: expected ‘}’ at end of input

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/vector:66:0,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qabstractsocket.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhostaddress.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHostAddress:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-shared.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account-details.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.6_beta17/work/kadu-0.6.6-beta17/kadu-core/accounts/account.cpp:23:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h: In constructor ‘std::vector<bool, _Alloc>::vector(std::vector<bool, _Alloc>::size_type, const bool&, const allocator_type&)’:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:517:24: error: there are no arguments to ‘_M_initialize’ that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of ‘_M_initialize’ must be available

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:517:24: note: (if you use ‘-fpermissive’, G++ will accept your code, but allowing the use of an undeclared name is deprecated)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h: In member function ‘std::vector<bool, _Alloc>& std::vector<bool, _Alloc>::operator=(const std::vector<bool, _Alloc>&)’:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:558:33: error: there are no arguments to ‘capacity’ that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of ‘capacity’ must be available

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h: In member function ‘void std::vector<bool, _Alloc>::assign(std::vector<bool, _Alloc>::size_type, const bool&)’:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:593:30: error: there are no arguments to ‘_M_fill_assign’ that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of ‘_M_fill_assign’ must be available

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h: At global scope:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:639:47: error: expected unqualified-id at end of input

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h:639:47: error: expected ‘}’ at end of input

```

I dalej lecą podobne. W czym może być problem?

----------

## mziab

Najpewniej w nagłówku /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h. Możesz to gdzieś wrzucić?

----------

## kicior

Ja właśnie zainstalowałem kadu i coś jest nie tak, bo nie chce startować:

```
kicior ~ $ kadu

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu() [0x47178c]

[1] /lib/libc.so.6(+0x34160) [0x7f131d096160]

[2] /lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x1d) [0x7f131d0dfaed]

[3] kadu(_ZN11PendingMsgs12loadFromFileEv+0x466) [0x5264a6]

[4] kadu(_ZN4KaduC2EP7QWidget+0x141c) [0x4f2c3c]

[5] kadu(main+0x16d1) [0x470291]

[6] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f131d080ebd]

[7] kadu() [0x46e8b9]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

kicior ~ $ gdb kadu

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.2 p1) 7.2

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/kadu...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/kadu 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007ffff3c27aed in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

(gdb) backtrace full

#0  0x00007ffff3c27aed in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x00000000005264a6 in PendingMsgs::loadFromFile() ()

No symbol table info available.

#2  0x00000000004f2c3c in Kadu::Kadu(QWidget*) ()

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x0000000000470291 in main ()

No symbol table info available.                                                                                                                              

(gdb)
```

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co z tym zrobić?

----------

## mziab

Przekompiluj z debugiem, żeby złapać bardziej użyteczny backtrace.

Odpowiednie flagi możesz ustawić następującym skryptem (wymaga portage-utils):

```
#!/bin/sh

[ ! -d /etc/portage/env/net-im ] && mkdir -p /etc/portage/env/net-im

for i in $(qlist -I -C net-im/kadu); do

echo 'CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb"

LDFLAGS=""

FEATURES="nostrip"

CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="debug"

USE="debug"' >/etc/portage/env/$i;

done
```

----------

## kicior

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Przekompiluj z debugiem, żeby złapać bardziej użyteczny backtrace.
> 
> Odpowiednie flagi możesz ustawić następującym skryptem (wymaga portage-utils):
> 
> ```
> ...

 Skrypt stworzył pliki, ale emerge ich nie respektuje - coś trzeba jeszcze oprócz tego zrobić? Zrobiłem to w inny sposób w każdym razie:

```
qlist -I -C net-im/kadu | CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb" CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb" LDFLAGS="" FEATURES="nostrip" CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="debug" USE="debug" xargs emerge
```

i teraz dostaję to:

```
kicior ~ $ kadu

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu() [0x47585c]

[1] /lib/libc.so.6(+0x34160) [0x7f09ba359160]

[2] /lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x1d) [0x7f09ba3a2aed]

[3] kadu(_ZN11PendingMsgs12loadFromFileEv+0x466) [0x52a576]

[4] kadu(_ZN4KaduC2EP7QWidget+0x141c) [0x4f6d0c]

[5] kadu(main+0x16d1) [0x474361]

[6] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f09ba343ebd]

[7] kadu() [0x472989]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

kicior ~ $ gdb kadu

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.2 p1) 7.2

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/kadu...done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/kadu 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007ffff28e2aed in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

(gdb) backtrace full

#0  0x00007ffff28e2aed in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x000000000052a576 in PendingMsgs::loadFromFile (this=0x7ea120)

    at /portage/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4-r2/work/kadu/kadu-core/pending_msgs.cpp:205

        e = {users = {<QList<UserListElement>> = {{p = {static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 26624}, alloc = 0, begin = 0, end = 0, sharable = 1, 

                    array = {0x0}}, d = 0x104b690}, d = 0x104b690}}, <No data fields>}, proto = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {

              ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, 

              reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, 

              simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, d = 0x7e9b80, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}, 

          msg = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0,          

              simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65},       

              alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {  

                0}}, d = 0x10724a0, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}, msgclass = 0, time = 0}                                                                  

        uins_size = 256                                                                                                                                      

        msg_size = <value optimized out>                                                                                                                     

        buf = 0x7fff6a637010 <Address 0x7fff6a637010 out of bounds>                                                                                          

        i = <value optimized out>                                                                                                                            

        path = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0,           

            simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65},         

            alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {    

              0}}, d = 0xfb6cb0, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}                                                                                              

        f = <incomplete type>                                                                                                                                

        msgs_size = 4                                                                                                                                        

#2  0x00000000004f6d0c in Kadu::Kadu (this=0xd88670, parent=<value optimized out>)                                                                           

    at /portage/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4-r2/work/kadu/kadu-core/kadu.cpp:496                                                                 

        writeEmailActionDescription = <value optimized out>                                                                                                  

        openDescriptionLinkActionDescription = <value optimized out>                                                                                         

        copyPersonalInfoActionDescription = <value optimized out>                                                                                            

        lookupUserInfoActionDescription = <value optimized out>

        splitsizes = {{p = {static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 26624}, alloc = 0, begin = 0, end = 0, sharable = 1, array = {0x0}}, 

              d = 0x7fffffffca4f}, d = 0x7fffffffca4f}}

        split = 0xd8afd0

        hbox = <value optimized out>

        hbox_layout = <value optimized out>

        copyDescriptionActionDescription = <value optimized out>

#3  0x0000000000474361 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffd4c8) at /portage/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4-r2/work/kadu/kadu-core/main.cpp:401

        sec = 1298121519

        msec = <value optimized out>

        i = <value optimized out>

        safe_mode = false

        param = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0, 

            simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65}, 

            alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {

              0}}, d = 0x7e9b80, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}

        env_lang = <value optimized out>

        data_dir = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0, 

            simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65}, 

            alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {

              0}}, d = 0x91c3b0, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}

        close_after = <value optimized out>

        ret = <value optimized out>

        ggnumber = 0

        startTimeT = 1298121519

        path_ = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0, 

            simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65}, 

            alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {

              0}}, d = 0x100000c70, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}

        lang = {static null = {<No data fields>}, static shared_null = {ref = {_q_value = 40956}, alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7e9b9a, clean = 0, 

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

            simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {0}}, static shared_empty = {ref = {_q_value = 65}, 

            alloc = 0, size = 0, data = 0x7ffff47038da, clean = 0, simpletext = 0, righttoleft = 0, asciiCache = 0, capacity = 0, reserved = 0, array = {

              0}}, d = 0xb5e120, static codecForCStrings = 0x0}

        pix = <incomplete type>

        d = <value optimized out>

        saveStdErr = <value optimized out>

        qt_qm = <incomplete type>

        kadu_qm = <incomplete type>

(gdb)
```

Po pewnych poszukiwaniach wygląda mi to na winę nowego glibc 2.13 - cytuję z https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353951 :  *Quote:*   

> most likely due to the change in memcpy behavior

 

Dorzucam jeszcze emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.40 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r1, 2.6.36-zen2b x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-zen2b-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Feb 2011 10:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1, 2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.5, 4.4.5, 4.5.1-r1, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm skype-eula googleearth AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/portage/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/portage/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/science /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns aiglx aio alsa amd64 amr ansi ao apache2 arts artworkextra asf atm audacious audiofile audit authdaemond bash-completion bdf berkdb bl bluetooth boundschecking branding browserplugin btrfs bzip2 bzlib cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdf cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cern chardet chm chroot clearpasswd cli clisp consolekit contrib cracklib crypt cscope css cuda cups curl custom-cxxflags custom-optimization custreloc cxx d daap dbtool dbus device-mapper dga dhcp dia dirac directfb divx4linux djvu dlloader dlna dlopen dmx double-precision dpms dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dynagraph ebook ecc edl eds elf emboss emerald enca encode erandom evo excel exif expat fam fame fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox fits flac flash fltk font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fpx freesound ftp fuse gcj gd gdbm gdu geoip geolocation ggi gif gimp glib glitz glut gmp gnokii gnome-print gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gtk gtkhtml guile hal hddtemp hou howl hpn htmlhandbook http hyperspec ical iconv ide idea idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib inetd insecure-drivers insecure-savers ipalias ipv6 irda irmc ithreads jack jack-tmpfs java javascript jce joystick jpeg jpeg2k justify kdehiddenvisibility kig-scripting kpathsea ladspa lame lapack latex lcms lensfun libcaca libffi libnotify libsamplerate libssh2 lirc live livecd lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate loop-aes lua lzma lzo mad maildir math matroska mbox md5sum mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mono moonlight motif mozilla moznomail mozsvg mozxmlterm mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi-threads mplayer mtp mudflap multicall multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv nas nautilus ncurses neXt netboot netcdf nethack network network-cron newspr njb nls nntp nobsh nologin nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntp nvidia obex objc ocaml octave odbc offensive ofx ogdi ogg ogm on-the-fly-crypt openal opencl opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oss pam pam_chroot pam_timestamp pango parse-clocks pch pcre pcsc-lite pda pdf perl perlsuid pg-intdatetime phonon php physfs plasma plotutils png pnm policykit portaudio postgres postscript povray ppds pppd private-headers profile pulseaudio pwdb python qmail qt3 qt3support qt4 quotas radio rar raw rdesktop readline recode reiserfs remote romio rpm rrdtool rtc ruby samba savedconfig sblive scanner schroedinger sdk sdl semantic-desktop sensord server session sid slang slp smp sms smux sndfile snmp sou soundtouch spamassassin speex spell sqlite srp srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-modules stencil-buffer stlport streamzap subject-rewrite subversion svg sysfs syslog szip t1lib taglib tcl tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora threads thumbnail tidy tiff timidity tivo tk toolbar transcode truetype ucs2 udev unicode urandom usb userlocales utempter utils v4l v4l2 valias vcd vdpau vdr vhosts vim-syntax vim-with-x visualization vnc vorbis vpx webkit wicd wifi winbind wma wmf wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xetex xext xforms xine xinerama xml xml2 xmp xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa-cl20 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimera directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak konica largan lg_gsm mars minolta mustek panasonic pccam300 pccam600 polaroid ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra sipix smal sonix sonydscf1 sonydscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba toshiba agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 jl2005a topfield" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse synaptics vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput inputlirc" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia apm fbdev nv v4l vesa vga vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

----------

## mziab

 *kicior wrote:*   

> Skrypt stworzył pliki, ale emerge ich nie respektuje - coś trzeba jeszcze oprócz tego zrobić?

 

Dziwne, sprawdzałem u siebie i komunikaty CMake pokazywały właściwe flagi. Tym, że emerge -pv pokazuje wyłączone USE="debug" się nie sugeruj, bo flaga ta jest ustawiania PO uruchomieniu emerge. Dlatego tak się wyświetla  :Smile: 

Co do bt, sam niewiele mogę poradzić. Warto by to wrzucić na mantisa. Deweloperzy Kadu pewnie coś wymyślą. Choć wydaje mi się, że gałąź 0.6.5 jest już na dobrą sprawę martwa.

----------

## one_and_only

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Najpewniej w nagłówku /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_bvector.h. Możesz to gdzieś wrzucić?

 

W sumie nie ma potrzeby, okazało się, że plik był uszkodzony. Chyba czas zamienić resiser4 na coś bezpieczniejszego ;] Dzięki za pomoc

----------

## kicior

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Co do bt, sam niewiele mogę poradzić. Warto by to wrzucić na mantisa. Deweloperzy Kadu pewnie coś wymyślą. Choć wydaje mi się, że gałąź 0.6.5 jest już na dobrą sprawę martwa.

 Problem rozwiązany: http://kadu.net/mantis/view.php?id=1979

----------

## mziab

Spiesznie donoszę, iż do roslina właśnie trafiło Kadu 0.9.0 z przyległościami. Ebuildy keywordowane jako ~arch. Niecierpliwi mogą odmaskować nową wersję umieszczając w swoim package.keywords poniższe wpisy:

```
net-im/kadu-alsa_sound

net-im/kadu-amarok2_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-anonymous_check

net-im/kadu-antistring

net-im/kadu-audacious_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-autoaway

net-im/kadu-auto_hide

net-im/kadu-autoresponder

net-im/kadu-autostatus

net-im/kadu-bmpx_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-cenzor

net-im/kadu-config_wizard

net-im/kadu-core

net-im/kadu-desktop_docking

net-im/kadu-docking

net-im/kadu-dragon_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-encryption_ng

net-im/kadu-encryption_ng_simlite

net-im/kadu-exec_notify

net-im/kadu-ext_sound

net-im/kadu-filedesc

net-im/kadu-firewall

net-im/kadu-gadu_protocol

net-im/kadu-globalhotkeys

net-im/kadu-hints

net-im/kadu-history

net-im/kadu-history_migration

net-im/kadu-icons

net-im/kadu-idle

net-im/kadu-imagelink

net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol

net-im/kadu-kde_notify

net-im/kadu-last_seen

net-im/kadu-lednotify

net-im/kadu-mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-mime_tex

net-im/kadu-mpris_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-nextinfo

net-im/kadu-panelkadu

net-im/kadu-parser_extender

net-im/kadu-pcspeaker

net-im/kadu-phonon_sound

net-im/kadu-profiles_import

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking_notify

net-im/kadu-screenshot

net-im/kadu-senthistory

net-im/kadu-server_monitor

net-im/kadu-simpleview

net-im/kadu-single_window

net-im/kadu-sms

net-im/kadu-sound

net-im/kadu-speech

net-im/kadu-spellchecker

net-im/kadu-split_messages

net-im/kadu-sql_history

net-im/kadu-tabs

net-im/kadu-vlc_mediaplayer

net-im/kadu-word_fix
```

----------

## tallica

Mimo flag: -kde -phonon -sound, phonon nadal jest wciągany jako zależność...

```
[ebuild  N     ] net-im/kadu-0.9.0  USE="alsa gadu jabber spell ssl -debug -emoticons -icons -kde -phonon -sound" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-qt4_docking-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 6,263 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]   net-im/kadu-docking-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-encryption_ng_simlite-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]   net-im/kadu-encryption_ng-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-alsa_sound-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-profiles_import-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-hints-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-spellchecker-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-auto_hide-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-sms-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge       ] net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.9.0  USE="-debug"  [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-idle-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge       ] net-im/kadu-alsa_sound-0.9.0  USE="-debug"  [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-sound-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge       ] net-im/kadu-profiles_import-0.9.0  USE="-debug"  [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  net-im/kadu-history_migration-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]   net-im/kadu-sql_history-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]    net-im/kadu-history-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]   net-im/kadu-gadu_protocol-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]    net-im/kadu-core-0.9.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N     ]     x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2  USE="dbus exceptions jit (-aqua) -debug -kde -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ]      x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.7.2  USE="dbus exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ]      x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[nomerge       ] net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol-0.9.0  USE="-debug"  [1]

[ebuild  N     ]  app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta3-r2  USE="-debug" 49 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ]   app-crypt/qca-2.0.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 4,425 kB [0]
```

edit:

hem, to x11-libs/qt-webkit go wymaga. Źle spojrzałem. W takim razie jaki sens ma flaga phonon?  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Taki, że ktoś może nie chcieć modułu phonon_sound  :Razz:  Niektóre podstawowe moduły są dodane dla wygody jako flagi meta-ebuilda. Obecność phonona jako sztywnej zależności qt-webkit jest niefortunne, ale cóż...

----------

## znal

Nie wiem czy to jakiś bug czy wina konfigu u mnie, ale migracja z poprzedniej wersji z roslin się nie udała. Wcześniej miałem zainstalowane kadu-profiles, po zainstalowaniu nowego kadu odinstalowałem je i emergowałem kadu-profiles_import. Mam jeszcze 1 profil oprócz głównego.

Po odpaleniu świeżego kadu główny profil się niby zmigrował, konfig był ok, ale kontakty nie miały żadnych danych oprócz nazwy. Brakowało nawet nr-ów gg. Natomiast po wybraniu opcji importowania profilu, wykrywany był ten drugi, ale z błędną ścieżką, tzn. na jej początku było \root zamiast ~ przez co oczywiście nie dawał się zaimportować. Import przeszedł bez problemu przez opcję "importuj zew. profil" i ręcznym podaniu ścieżki. 

Nie rozwiązało to problemu wybrakowanych kontaktów głównego profilu i nie dawał się już on zaimportować nawet jako zew. 

Poradziłem sobie z tym tak, że przeniosłem folder ~\.kadu, czysty konfig się utworzył przy uruchomieniu, a oba profile zaimportowałem jako zew.

----------

## mziab

Warto to zgłosić na Mantisa. Raczej nie jest to problem z ebuildami.

----------

## Pryka

Albo ja tego nie widzę, albo to jest w jakimś oddzielnym module, gdzie jest opcja importowania numerów GG na serwer?

I jeszcze jedno, używam Gnome, a nie mam w ogóle KADU w obszarze powiadomienia(koło zegarka) muszę go tam szukać w ciemno klikam w puste pole aż trafię, i w ogóle nie mam w programie słoneczek reprezentujących status obok nazw znajomych.

Wie ktoś o co chodzi?

----------

## mziab

Co do pierwszego: Twoje konta, zakładka Znajomi, opcje Import listy kontaktów/Eksport listy kontaktów

Co do drugiego: Brzmi to jakbyś używał wybrakowanego zestawu ikon.

----------

## Pryka

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Co do pierwszego: Twoje konta, zakładka Znajomi, opcje Import listy kontaktów/Eksport listy kontaktów

 

Dzięki  :Smile: 

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Co do drugiego: Brzmi to jakbyś używał wybrakowanego zestawu ikon.

 

Używam tego standardowego, w innych zestawach są brakujące ikony ale mi się po prostu nie podobają. Przywykłem do tego defaultowego

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## mziab

Dziwne, bo też używam standardowego i nie mam tego problemu. Może spróbuj przeinstalować kadu-core.

----------

## Pryka

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Dziwne, bo też używam standardowego i nie mam tego problemu. Może spróbuj przeinstalować kadu-core.

 

Już próbowałem, niestety bezowocnie.

----------

## mziab

Wrzuć na jakiegoś wkleja:

```
equery f kadu-core | grep "themes/icons"
```

----------

## Pryka

Proszę bardzo:

http://pastebin.com/nPN3G9sY

----------

## mziab

Pliki niby takie same. Patrząc na nazwy tknęła mnie jedna rzecz. Czy brakujące ikony to przypadkiem nie te w svg? Spróbuj doinstalować qt-svg.

----------

## Pryka

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Pliki niby takie same. Patrząc na nazwy tknęła mnie jedna rzecz. Czy brakujące ikony to przypadkiem nie te w svg? Spróbuj doinstalować qt-svg.

 

Faktycznie tych ikonek brakowało... tak jak powiedziałeś pomogło doinstalowanie qt-svg. Dziękuję Ci  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Poprawiłem zależności kadu-core. Dotychczas nikt nie miał problemu, bo pewnie mieli wszyscy qt-svg w systemie przy okazji KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## acei

Digest-y !

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-sms/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5232

!!! Expected: 5030

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-auto_hide/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5299

!!! Expected: 5081

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 6150

!!! Expected: 5924

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-autoaway/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5732

!!! Expected: 5516

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-qt4_docking/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5381

!!! Expected: 5159

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-sql_history/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 3907

!!! Expected: 3685

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-history_migration/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 4108

!!! Expected: 3874

```

----------

## mziab

Poprawione. Nie nakopałem nic robiąc ten gigantyczny bump do 0.10, to w ostatniej chwili zepsułem Manifesty  :Razz: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Cudnie  :Smile: 

A mogę skądeś wziąć keywordy do tego czy trzeba ręcznie wklepywać? Bo kadu-0.10.0_alpha1 siedzi u mnie zamaskowane...

Edit: Poradziłem sobie wrzucając takie cuś do package.keywords:

```
net-im/kadu-alsa_sound **

net-im/kadu-amarok2_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-anonymous_check **

net-im/kadu-antistring **

net-im/kadu-audacious_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-autoaway **

net-im/kadu-auto_hide **

net-im/kadu-autoresponder **

net-im/kadu-autostatus **

net-im/kadu-bmpx_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-cenzor **

net-im/kadu-config_wizard **

net-im/kadu-core **

net-im/kadu-desktop_docking **

net-im/kadu-docking **

net-im/kadu-dragon_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-encryption_ng **

net-im/kadu-encryption_ng_simlite **

net-im/kadu-exec_notify **

net-im/kadu-ext_sound **

net-im/kadu-filedesc **

net-im/kadu-firewall **

net-im/kadu-gadu_protocol **

net-im/kadu-globalhotkeys **

net-im/kadu-hints **

net-im/kadu-history **

net-im/kadu-history_migration **

net-im/kadu-icons **

net-im/kadu-idle **

net-im/kadu-imagelink **

net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol **

net-im/kadu-kde_notify **

net-im/kadu-last_seen **

net-im/kadu-lednotify **

net-im/kadu-mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-mime_tex **

net-im/kadu-mpris_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-nextinfo **

net-im/kadu-panelkadu **

net-im/kadu-parser_extender **

net-im/kadu-pcspeaker **

net-im/kadu-phonon_sound **

net-im/kadu-profiles_import **

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking **

net-im/kadu-qt4_docking_notify **

net-im/kadu-screenshot **

net-im/kadu-senthistory **

net-im/kadu-server_monitor **

net-im/kadu-simpleview **

net-im/kadu-single_window **

net-im/kadu-sms **

net-im/kadu-sound **

net-im/kadu-speech **

net-im/kadu-spellchecker **

net-im/kadu-split_messages **

net-im/kadu-sql_history **

net-im/kadu-tabs **

net-im/kadu-vlc_mediaplayer **

net-im/kadu-word_fix **

net-im/kadu **
```

I działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 187451

Witam

Chciałbym się zapytać co się stało ze stroną kadu? Wiecie może? Bo to że domena nie działa sprawia że mi portage nie chce zassać paczki  :Razz:  Niby mam ustawiony jakiś mirror ale tam jest tylko to co niezbędne żeby kadu w ogóle ruszyło a ja chcę z pluginami  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Serwer pewnie kolejny raz postanowił zrobić psikusa. Kadu naprawdę powinno zmienić hosting.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Ja mam małe pytanie - aktualizacja do 10 uniemożliwia mi zmianę statusu u dołu okna kadu jak to było w poprzedniej wersji zaś dwukrotne kliknięcie i wszystkie inne zabiegi uniemożliwiają nawiązania rozmowy.

Czy jest na to jakaś rada?

----------

## mziab

Brzmi jak bug. Nie spotkałem się z takim problemem. Warto byłoby poruszyć ten temat na forum Kadu.

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, wygląda na to, że są małe problemy z net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2 - nie chce się kompilować, gdy dev-libs/libnl-3.2.3 jest zainstalowane. Pomogło dopiero odinstalowanie dev-libs/libnl-3.2.3 i zainstalowanie tylko dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r2. BTW - jest nowsza wersja ntrack, 0.15 - która ponoć rozwiązuje ten problem - ale mi nie pomogła  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

ntrack nie jest niezbędny do kompilacji Kadu, ale zalecany przez upstream. Jaki błąd wyskakuje podczas kompilacji? Teoretycznie ntrack powinien wspierać libnl-3.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntracklist.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libntrack_la-ntracklist.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackcompare.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackidpool.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackmonitor.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrack.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackcompare.c -o libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntracklist.c -o libntrack_la-ntracklist.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackidpool.c -o libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrackmonitor.c -o libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common -I.. -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\" -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.c -o libntrack_la-ntrack.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\"  -O2 -march=native -pipe  -export-symbols /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.symbols -no-undefined -version-info 3:3:3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libntrack.la -rpath /usr/lib64 libntrack_la-ntrack.lo libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.lo libntrack_la-ntracklist.lo libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.lo libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.lo -ldl 

libtool: link: echo "{ global:" > .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  cat /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.symbols | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libntrack_la-ntrack.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntracklist.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o   -Wl,--as-needed -ldl  -march=native -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libntrack.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libntrack.ver -o .libs/libntrack.so.0.3.3

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.so.0" && ln -s "libntrack.so.0.3.3" "libntrack.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.so" && ln -s "libntrack.so.0.3.3" "libntrack.so")

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libntrack.a  libntrack_la-ntrack.o libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o libntrack_la-ntracklist.o libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libntrack.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.la" && ln -s "../libntrack.la" "libntrack.la" )

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/common'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/common'

Making all in modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

 cd /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014 && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/missing --run automake-1.11 --gnu modules/Makefile

ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignoring.

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1037: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4185: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5268: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4185: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5268: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1037: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5371: _LT_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:800: _LT_LANG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:783: LT_LANG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:811: _LT_LANG_DEFAULT_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

 cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status modules/Makefile depfiles

config.status: creating modules/Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules -I..    -I/usr/include/libnl3   -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -O2 -march=native -pipe -c -o ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.lo `test -f 'ntrack-libnl.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/'`ntrack-libnl.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules -I.. -I/usr/include/libnl3 -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -O2 -march=native -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:31:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/types.h:25:15: error: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:32:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:65:9: error: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:81:18: error: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:113:18: error: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/object.h:16:0,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:34,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:43:13: error: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:47:50: error: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:48:49: error: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:49:38: error: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:35:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache-api.h:118:14: error: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache-api.h:221:20: error: ISO C90 does not support flexible array members

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/msg.h:17:0,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache.h:16,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/addr.h:18,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:35:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/attr.h:47:16: error: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/addr.h:20:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:35:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/link.h:95:23: error: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/route.h:19:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:38:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/nexthop.h:27:22: error: comma at end of enumerator list

make[2]: *** [ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Taki  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Możesz spróbować rekompilacji ntrack z -Wno-error w CFLAGS?

----------

## acei

U mnie z -Wno-error

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Werror -pedantic -DMODULES_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/ntrack/modules/\"  -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wno-error  -export-symbols /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.symbols -no-undefined -version-info 3:3:3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libntrack.la -rpath /usr/lib64 libntrack_la-ntrack.lo libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.lo libntrack_la-ntracklist.lo libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.lo libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.lo -ldl 

libtool: link: echo "{ global:" > .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  cat /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ntrack.symbols | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libntrack.ver

libtool: link:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libntrack_la-ntrack.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntracklist.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o .libs/libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o   -Wl,--as-needed -ldl  -march=core2 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libntrack.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libntrack.ver -o .libs/libntrack.so.0.3.3

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.so.0" && ln -s "libntrack.so.0.3.3" "libntrack.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.so" && ln -s "libntrack.so.0.3.3" "libntrack.so")

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libntrack.a  libntrack_la-ntrack.o libntrack_la-ntrackcompare.o libntrack_la-ntracklist.o libntrack_la-ntrackidpool.o libntrack_la-ntrackmonitor.o

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libntrack.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libntrack.la" && ln -s "../libntrack.la" "libntrack.la" )

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/common'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/common'

Making all in modules

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

 cd /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014 && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/missing --run automake-1.11 --gnu modules/Makefile

ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignoring.

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1037: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4185: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5268: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4185: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5268: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

configure.ac:50: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1037: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:5371: _LT_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:800: _LT_LANG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:783: LT_LANG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:811: _LT_LANG_DEFAULT_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:159: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:88: LT_INIT is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:123: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.ac:50: the top level

 cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status modules/Makefile depfiles

config.status: creating modules/Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules -I..    -I/usr/include/libnl3   -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wno-error -c -o ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.lo `test -f 'ntrack-libnl.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/'`ntrack-libnl.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules -I.. -I/usr/include/libnl3 -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wno-error -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.o

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:31:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/types.h:25:15: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:32:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:65:9: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:81:18: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/handlers.h:113:18: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/object.h:16:0,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:34,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:43:13: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:47:50: warning: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:48:49: warning: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/utils.h:49:38: warning: ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/netlink.h:35:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:32:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache-api.h:118:14: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache-api.h:221:20: warning: ISO C90 does not support flexible array members

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/msg.h:17:0,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/cache.h:16,

                 from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/addr.h:18,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:35:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/attr.h:47:16: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/addr.h:20:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:35:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/link.h:95:23: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/route.h:19:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c:38:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/nexthop.h:27:22: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules -I.. -I/usr/include/libnl3 -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wno-error -c /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/modules/ntrack-libnl.c -o ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/libnl3   -Wall -Werror -pedantic -I/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014/common/ -DHAVE_LIBNL3 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wno-error -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o ntrack-libnl3.la -rpath /usr/lib64/ntrack/modules ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.lo -lnl-3   -lnl-route ../common/libntrack.la 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/ntrack_libnl3_la-ntrack-libnl.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/common/.libs -Wl,--as-needed -lnl-3 -lnl-route ../common/.libs/libntrack.so  -march=core2 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,ntrack-libnl3.so -o .libs/ntrack-libnl3.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lnl-route

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [ntrack-libnl3.la] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-0.14_build'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/var/lib/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2/work/ntrack-014'

```

----------

## acei

Tym razem problem z kadu-core 11.0-beta1

```
[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/activate.cpp.o            

[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/debug.cpp.o               

[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/html_document.cpp.o       

[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/kadu-application.cpp.o    

[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/languages-manager.cpp.o   

[ 99%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/themes.cpp.o              

[100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/updates.cpp.o             

[100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/os/x11tools.cpp.o         

[100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/os/qtsingleapplication/qtlocalpeer.cpp.o                                                                     

[100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/os/qtsingleapplication/qtlockedfile.cpp.o                                                                    

[100%] [100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/moc_themes.cxx.o   

Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/moc_kadu-application.cxx.o       

[100%] Building CXX object kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/moc_updates.cxx.o         

Linking CXX executable kadu                                                        

network/libnetwork.a(network-manager-ntrack.cpp.o): In function `NetworkManagerNTrack::NetworkManagerNTrack()':

network-manager-ntrack.cpp:(.text+0x3d): undefined reference to `QNtrack::instance()'

network/libnetwork.a(network-manager-ntrack.cpp.o): In function `NetworkManagerNTrack::isOnline()':

network-manager-ntrack.cpp:(.text+0xb5): undefined reference to `QNtrack::instance()'

network-manager-ntrack.cpp:(.text+0xbd): undefined reference to `QNtrack::networkState()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [kadu-core/kadu] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/all] Błąd 2

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2810:  Called kadu_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2163:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  766:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  273:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1033:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  785:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

```

----------

## mziab

Kompilowane z USE="ntrack" czy bez?

----------

## acei

Z USE="ntrack". Wersja 0.10.1 też z USE="ntrack" kompiluje się bez problemu.

----------

## mziab

Jaka wersja ntrack i jakie USE?

Pokaż:

```
grep "networkState\|instance" /usr/include/ntrack/qt4/QNtrack.h
```

----------

## acei

```
[I] net-libs/ntrack [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.14 (~)0.14-r1 (~)0.14-r2{tbz2} {glib qt4}

     Installed versions:  0.14-r2{tbz2}(17:45:36 26.12.2011)(qt4 -glib)
```

```
Calculating dependencies                                  ... done!

[ebuild     U *] net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1 [0.10.1] USE="ntrack (-ayatana) -debug" 0 kB [1]                                                                       

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-history-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-sound-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-idle-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-freedesktop_notify-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-spellchecker-0.11.0_beta1  USE="enchant -aspell -debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-hints-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-docking-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-encryption_ng-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-sms-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-encryption_ng_simlite-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]                                                                                

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-auto_hide-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-qt4_docking-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-phonon_sound-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-sql_history-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-libs/libgadu-9999  USE="ssl threads" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-gadu_protocol-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-history_migration-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-profiles_import-0.11.0_beta1  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] net-im/kadu-0.11.0_beta1  USE="gadu jabber phonon spell ssl -debug" 0 kB [1]
```

```
grep "networkState\|instance" /usr/include/ntrack/qt4/QNtrack.h

        static QNtrack* instance();

        QNTrackState networkState();
```

----------

## mziab

Czy najnowszy commit sprzed paru minut cokolwiek zmienia? Obawiam się, że u mnie ten błąd nie występuje.

----------

## acei

Niestety, nadal to samo.

----------

## mziab

A czy usunięcie z ebuilda chunka, który ustawia NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION pomaga?

----------

## acei

Jeżeli chodziło ci o to:

```
#   if use ntrack ; then

#       mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='ntrack'"

#   else

#       mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='Qt'"

#   fi
```

to faktycznie pomogło.

----------

## mziab

Usunę to więc. Było to tylko dmuchanie na zimne. Dziwne jest to, że u mnie działało. Może inna wersja cmake?

----------

## beevvy

To jest podejrzane. Możesz pokazać pełny build.log z udanej i nieudanej kompilacji? Dokładnie chodzi mi tylko o configure phase.

----------

## acei

Moje skrócone emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.43 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 3.1.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6320_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 Dec 2011 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

```

Edit: z udanej kompilacji

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1 from roslin

 * kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

 * Applying kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1-cmake.patch ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DBUILD_PLUGINS:BOOL=OFF -DBUILD_DESCRIPTION:STRING='Gentoo Linux' -DENABLE_AUTODOWNLOAD:BOOL=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.7.4", required is "4.7.0")

-- Found Kadu headers: /usr/include/kadu/kadu

-- Fast linking enabled

-- checking for one of the modules 'indicate-qt'

-- libindicate-qt devel NOT FOUND. Disabling Ayatana support

-- Found QNtrack: /usr/lib64/libntrack-qt4.so

-- No NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION defined. Autodetected implementation: ntrack

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 libraries: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 Xfixes extension: /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so

-- Using ntrack network implementation

-- Emoticon theme: penguins

-- Emoticon theme: tango

-- Icon theme: default

-- Icon theme: glass

-- Icon theme: oxygen

-- Sound theme: default

-- Kadu (version: 0.11.0-beta1) will be built:

--  * install prefix: /usr

--  * build type: Gentoo

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall -Wextra -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

C++             -Wall -Wextra -Woverloaded-virtual -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done
```

Edit2: z nieudanej

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1 from roslin

 * kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

 * Applying kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1-cmake.patch ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DBUILD_PLUGINS:BOOL=OFF -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='ntrack' -DBUILD_DESCRIPTION:STRING='Gentoo Linux' -DENABLE_AUTODOWNLOAD:BOOL=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.7.4", required is "4.7.0")

-- Found Kadu headers: /usr/include/kadu/kadu

-- Fast linking enabled

-- checking for one of the modules 'indicate-qt'

-- libindicate-qt devel NOT FOUND. Disabling Ayatana support

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 libraries: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 Xfixes extension: /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so

-- Using ntrack network implementation

-- Found QNtrack: /usr/lib64/libntrack-qt4.so

-- Emoticon theme: penguins

-- Emoticon theme: tango

-- Icon theme: default

-- Icon theme: glass

-- Icon theme: oxygen

-- Sound theme: default

-- Kadu (version: 0.11.0-beta1) will be built:

--  * install prefix: /usr

--  * build type: Gentoo

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall -Wextra -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

C++             -Wall -Wextra -Woverloaded-virtual -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

```

----------

## beevvy

@acei: Wygląda na to, że ktoś zepsuł logikę linkowania do ntrack. I chyba to byłem ja. Wrzuciłem właśnie poprawkę do Gita, powinna pomóc. Będzie ona zawarta w wydaniu beta2. Możesz zaaplikować tę łatę[1] i spróbować skompilować? Tylko upewnij się, że masz ebuilda z tym switchem, bo widzę, że mziab już go usunął.

@mziab: Wydaje mi się, że to nie było tylko dmuchanie na zimne. Jeśli ktoś będzie miał zainstalowane ntrack, ale będzie kompilował Kadu z USE=-ntrack, to Kadu bez tego switcha samo wykryje obecność ntrack i skompiluje się z jego obsługą, co będzie oznaczało automagiczną zależność, czyli błąd.

PS Jeśli kogoś zastanawia efektywna zależność od libgadu-9999, to przez przeoczenie zaczęliśmy wymagać libgadu 1.11.1 zanim zostało ono wydane (myśleliśmy, że już zostało wydane). Myślę, że 1.11.1 faktycznie zostanie niedługo wydane i nie będzie już problemu (tym niemniej aktualna wersja libgadu z trunka, tj. 9999, jest całkiem stabilna).

[1] http://gitorious.org/kadu/kadu/commit/3058bab46a95233db70587411f112a015aca7e85

----------

## mziab

 *beevvy wrote:*   

> @mziab: Wydaje mi się, że to nie było tylko dmuchanie na zimne. Jeśli ktoś będzie miał zainstalowane ntrack, ale będzie kompilował Kadu z USE=-ntrack, to Kadu bez tego switcha samo wykryje obecność ntrack i skompiluje się z jego obsługą, co będzie oznaczało automagiczną zależność, czyli błąd.

 

Co do zależności, zasadniczo masz rację, ale z drugiej strony ntrack siedzi póki co tylko w moim repo i tylko jako zależność Kadu. Szanse, że ktoś będzie miał go przypadkiem zainstalowanego są znikome. Niemniej chcę to zrobić porządnie. Dzięki za szybką reakcję. Stosowny commit pójdzie, gdy znajdę wolną chwilę. No chyba, że zamierzacie na dniach wydać beta2  :Wink: 

----------

## acei

Dorzuciłem patcha 

```
diff --git a/kadu-core/CMakeLists.txt b/kadu-core/CMakeLists.txt

index 28091d8..5384211 100644

--- a/kadu-core/CMakeLists.txt

+++ b/kadu-core/CMakeLists.txt

@@ -34,6 +34,9 @@ if (NOT NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION)

       set (NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION "Qt" CACHE STRING "Select network-aware implementation (Qt/ntrack/dummy)" FORCE)

       message (STATUS "No NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION defined. Autodetected implementation: Qt")

    endif (QNTRACK_FOUND)

+elseif (${NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION} STREQUAL "ntrack")

+   set (QNtrack_FIND_REQUIRED true)

+   include (FindQNtrack)

 endif (NOT NETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION)

 

 set (kadu_SRCS
```

do ebuilda

```
# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit kadu

DESCRIPTION="The core of Kadu IM"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="ayatana +ntrack"

RDEPEND="app-crypt/qca:2

        >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0

        >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0

        >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.0

        >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.0

        x11-libs/libXfixes

        ayatana? ( dev-libs/libindicate-qt )

        ntrack? ( >=net-libs/ntrack-0.14[qt4] )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

PATCHES=( "${FILESDIR}/${P}-cmake.patch"

                "${FILESDIR}/${P}-cmake2.patch" )

src_configure() {

        # Disable plugins

        local mycmakeargs="-DBUILD_PLUGINS:BOOL=OFF"

        use ayatana && mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DWITH_LIBINDICATE_QT:BOOL=ON"

        if use ntrack ; then

                mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='ntrack'"

        else

                mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='Qt'"

        fi

        kadu_src_configure

}

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "If you rebuilt the core by hand, recompiling the modules is advised."

        ewarn "You may do so by using emerge -1av \$(qlist -I -C net-im/kadu-)"

        ewarn "This requires app-portage/portage-utils to be installed."

}

```

i się skompilowało  :Smile: .

No i kawałek configure

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1 from roslin

 * kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.11.0-beta1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

 * Applying kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1-cmake.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1-cmake2.patch ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DBUILD_PLUGINS:BOOL=OFF -DNETWORK_IMPLEMENTATION:STRING='ntrack' -DBUILD_DESCRIPTION:STRING='Gentoo Linux' -DENABLE_AUTODOWNLOAD:BOOL=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/work/kadu-0.11.0-beta1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.11.0_beta1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.7.4", required is "4.7.0")

-- Found Kadu headers: /usr/include/kadu/kadu

-- Fast linking enabled

-- checking for one of the modules 'indicate-qt'

-- libindicate-qt devel NOT FOUND. Disabling Ayatana support

-- Found QNtrack: /usr/lib64/libntrack-qt4.so

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 libraries: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found X11 Xfixes extension: /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so

-- Using ntrack network implementation

-- Emoticon theme: penguins

-- Emoticon theme: tango

-- Icon theme: default

-- Icon theme: glass

-- Icon theme: oxygen

-- Sound theme: default

-- Kadu (version: 0.11.0-beta1) will be built:

--  * install prefix: /usr

--  * build type: Gentoo

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall -Wextra -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

C++             -Wall -Wextra -Woverloaded-virtual -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

```

----------

## mziab

Dzięki za testy. Commit już poszedł.

----------

## beevvy

A skoro była mowa o automagicznych zależnościach, to dla USE=-ayatana trzeba przekazać -DWITH_LIBINDICATE_QT=OFF  :Smile: .

----------

## Belliash

A ktos posiada taki oto pliczek: http://wilku.tk/files/emots_gg10.zip bo serwer nie dziala? ;]

----------

## mziab

Wrzuciłem na omploader. Jeśli trzeba, poprawię SRC_URI w ebuildzie.

----------

## mirekm

Jakby ktoś miał problem, to taka uwaga.

ntrack powoduje problemy z klientem NetworkManagera pod kde. Tzn jeżeli jest zainstalowany w systemie, to próby rozłączania z siecią modemową, vpn powodują zawieszenie tacki sytemowej,

i klienta networkmanagera, a proces kded4 wchodzi w jakąś nieskończoną pętlę.

Przez jakiś czas cierpiałem z powodu tego buga, ale właśnie znalazłem rozwiązanie.

Dla zainteresowanych:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268038

----------

## mziab

ntrack-016 już nie powinien mieć tego buga. Właśnie sprawdziłem i ta zmiana jest w nim zawarta.

----------

## bike123

Witam.

Od kilku wersji wstecz nie moge zlokalizowac exportu/importu kontaktow na serwer. w menu "twoje konta>znajomi" mam tylko przyciski zapisz do pliku i przywroc z pliku. jest szansa ze nie mam czego do instalowane ?

@DOWN: dzieki wielkie.Last edited by bike123 on Wed Jul 04, 2012 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beevvy

Import i eksport kontaktów na serwer odbywa się w sposób automatyczny. Bezwarunkowo.

----------

## znal

Wygląda na to, że brakuje patcha w repo albo jest źle nazwany: 

```
>>> Unpacking kadu-0.12.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.12.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.12.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.12.1/work/kadu-0.12.1 ...

 * QA: File or directory "/var/lib/layman/roslin/net-im/kadu-core/files/kadu-core-0.12.1_beta2-cmake.patch" does not exist.

 * QA: Check your PATCHES array or add missing file/directory.

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.12.1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Some patches failed. See above messages.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare
```

----------

## mziab

Mój błąd. Poprawiłem to, ale zapomniałem puścić commita. Już poprawione.

----------

## cabana

Cos przy instalacji sie wyklada

http://wklej.org/hash/53cb2caa330/

----------

## mziab

Nie jest to problem z ebuildem, tylko z twoimi flagami. A rozwiązanie jest podane na samym końcu błędu:

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.4[gstreamer], required by net-im/kadu-0.12.0, required by kadu (argument)

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0-r3 -icu
```

----------

## cabana

To naprawilem,ale dreczy mnie to dalej

http://wklej.org/hash/b7ea0e1ae15/

----------

## mziab

Najprawdopodobniej masz odmaskowane nie wszystkie części Qt i stąd ten konflikt. Spróbuj odmaskować wszystko z Qt.

----------

## cabana

a jak, bo ja troche zielony jestem   :Sad: 

----------

## beevvy

Po pierwsze to przecież instalujesz Kadu z repozytorium gentoo (znaczy z portage), nie z roslina.

kadu-0.12.0::gentoo blokuje nowe wersje Qt. Najlepiej to zbuduj sobie kadu-0.12.3. Nie jest ono jeszcze oznaczone jako stabilne wg Gentoo, więc zrób tak: 

```
echo =net-im/kadu-0.12.3 ~$([ "$(uname -m)" = "x86_64" ] && echo amd64 || echo x86) >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

----------

## KotBehemot

A ja chcailbym zauwazyc ze ntrack ma jakis problem gdy jest libns w wersji 3 i wywala taki oto error jak tutaj debianowcom http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=713454.

----------

## mziab

Właśnie puściłem commit z rev-bumpem, który może naprawić tę usterkę. Spróbuj czy pomógł.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Ja również mam błąd podczas aktualizacji (kompilacji).

```

make[2]: *** [ntrack_libnl3_x_la-ntrack-libnl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/work/ntrack-0.16_build/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/work/ntrack-0.16_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/var/lib/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/work/ntrack-0.16_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2/work/ntrack-016'

```

mziab - możesz mi nieco więcej wyjaśnić o co chodzi z tym rev-bumpem? - nie bardzo wiem a chciałbym rozwiązać problem.

----------

## mziab

nUmer_inaczej: Po pierwsze, pokazałeś samą końcówkę loga, z której można wyczytać tylko, że wystąpił jakiś błąd. Sugeruję wrzucić gdzieś większy kawałek albo całego build loga. Druga sprawa, -r2 zawiera poprawkę zapożyczoną bodaj z patchy Debiana - usuwa flagę -pedantic, której domyślnie używał ntrack. Nie daję gwarancji, że naprawi to błąd, który napotkał KotBehemot, ale póki co to mój najlepszy pomysł. U ciebie -r2 się nie kompiluje, a -r1 tak? Czy nie kompilują się obie rewizje?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Tak - r1 kompiluje się prawidłowo.

emerge --info

Tutaj jest log z kompilacji ntrack-r2

----------

## mziab

W jakiej wersji masz libnl? Twój błąd z -r2 jest identyczny jak zgłoszony przez KotaBehemota. Czyli możemy chyba stwierdzić, że ta poprawka nic nie dała. Aż dziwne, że -r1 ci działa. Możesz sprawdzić jeszcze raz? Bo logika podpowiada, że powinno wykładać się w identycznym.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

dev-libs/libnl-3.2.22

Jednak wykłada się przy kompilacji net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r1 - log

Przy czym miałem go skompilowanego wcześniej:

```

[U] net-libs/ntrack [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.16 0.16-r1 0.16-r2 {{glib +libnl qt4 rtnetlink}}

     Installed versions:  0.16-r1(20:51:07 11.05.2013)(libnl qt4 -glib -rtnetlink)

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/ntrack

     Description:         A lightweight library for getting events on network online status changes

```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *mziab wrote:*   

> W jakiej wersji masz libnl? Twój błąd z -r2 jest identyczny jak zgłoszony przez KotaBehemota. Czyli możemy chyba stwierdzić, że ta poprawka nic nie dała. Aż dziwne, że -r1 ci działa. Możesz sprawdzić jeszcze raz? Bo logika podpowiada, że powinno wykładać się w identycznym.

 

Kadu używam bardzo rzadko, mam wersję 12.3 -właściwie tylko po to, żeby czasem jakiś plik przez gg wysłać/odebrać (Pidgin tego nie potrafi).

Zainstalowane:

```
~>  qlist -IvUC kadu ntrack libnl

dev-libs/libnl-1.1.4

dev-libs/libnl-3.2.22

net-firewall/conntrack-tools-1.4.1

net-im/kadu-antistring-0.12.3

net-im/kadu-core-0.12.3 (ntrack)

net-im/kadu-firewall-0.12.3

net-im/kadu-history-0.12.3

net-im/kadu-sms-0.12.3

net-libs/libnetfilter_conntrack-1.0.3

net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r2 (glib qt4)
```

W ramach testu próbowałem skompilować nowy ntrack (net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r2), skończyło się tak:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Vupqw4zb

Przy ntrack-0.16-r1 jest dokładnie ten sam błąd.

W logu pisze o jakiejś łatce, ale samej latki na oczy nie widziałem. 

W każdym razie u mnie się nie pali z nowszą wersją tej biblioteki.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jul 27, 2013 8:15 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mziab

Ok, czyli -r2 pójdzie do kasacji, bo nic nie wnosi. Jak mówiłem wcześniej, był to strzał w ciemno, jak widać nieudany.

Nie mam pojęcia jak naprawić ntrack, bo pewne API w libnl, które było wcześniej publiczne jest teraz prywatne i stąd błąd. Na szczęście mam dla was proste obejście: skompilować ntrack z USE="-libnl rtnetlink" i używać backendu rtnetlink, który jest wprawdzie eksperymentalny, ale używam go od dość dawna. Działa bardzo dobrze i nie wymaga żadnej dodatkowej zależności.

----------

## skazi

Kiedy będzie się można spodziewać ebuildów to Kadu-1.0-alfa?

----------

## mziab

W tym momencie wrzuciłem  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

A Jabber dla Kadu 0.12.3 sie nie buduje:

```
-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.8.5", minimum required is "4.7.0") 

-- Found Kadu headers: /usr/include/kadu/kadu

-- Found PkgConfig: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config (found version "0.28") 

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'

-- checking for one of the modules 'libidn'

-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib64/libz.so (found version "1.2.8") 

CMake Error at 3rdparty/CMakeLists.txt:29 (QT4_CREATE_MOC_COMMAND):

  QT4_CREATE_MOC_COMMAND Macro invoked with incorrect arguments for macro

  named: QT4_CREATE_MOC_COMMAND

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  3rdparty/CMakeLists.txt:218 (kadu_jabber_automoc)
```

----------

## mziab

Naprawione w kadu-jabber_protocol-0.12.3-r1. Właśnie poszedł commit.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Podczas próby instalacji:

```
[ebuild  N     ] net-im/kadu-core-1.5-r1::roslin  USE="ntrack (-ayatana) -debug" 0 KiB
```

otrzymuję błąd:

error

emerge --info

Można coś temu zaradzić?

----------

## mziab

Doinstalować qtdeclarative:4 i powinno działać. A zależności poprawię w wolnej chwili, dzięki.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki, poszło  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

Cześć,

I ja jakoś tu trafiłem, ponieważ wersja z drzewa się nie kompiluje - ta z roslina również nie.

Problemem jest pakiet net-libs/ntrack-0.16-r1::roslin. Wywala się dokładnie w tym samym miejscu co u @Jacekalex: http://pastebin.com/tFwNeazG

Info o systemie: http://pastebin.com/WxA0t92U

//edit

```
net-libs/ntrack -libnl rtnetlink
```

Nie wiem co to za biblioteka, ale to załatwia sprawę.

----------

## mziab

Mogę jedynie odesłać cię do tego postu. Na szczęście libnl to nie jedyny backend ntracka. Nawiasem mówiąc, można też skompilować kadu-core z USE="-ntrack".

EDIT: Widzę, że mnie ubiegłeś  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

Swoją drogą, to Kadu nie pokazuje kontaktów, które są online. Nie wiem z czego to wynika, ale dokonałem profanacji mojego Andka i tam mam więcej dostępnych ludzi.

Dzięki za pomoc!

A przy okazji, jaki będzie status Kadu po 19.05 br.? Zostanie tylko XMPP, czy... jak?

//edit

Naprawiło się. Dziwne. Mogę prosić o komentarz, co to w ogóle za lib ten ntrack?

----------

## mziab

ntrack jest używany do śledzenia zmian stanu interfejsów sieciowych. W Kadu służy to do takich rzeczy jak przełączanie w tryb offline, gdy pada połączenie sieciowe, i wznawianie, gdy wróci.

19.05? Ta data już minęła  :Smile:  Chodzi zapewne o zmianę w regulaminie GG. Nie wiem, nie jestem jednym z developerów. Ale szybkie przejrzenie zmian w regulaminie nie napełnia mnie specjalnym niepokojem, bo już w poprzedniej wersji dokumentu używanie nieoficjalnych klientów jest zabronione.

----------

## sherszen

Dziękuję. Chciałem poprawić tę datę i poprawiłem w ogóle na złą. Racja, chodzi o lipiec i zmiany w regulaminie. No to zobaczymy. A to wykompilowanie ntrack z core'a jakoś szkodzi, czy raczej... nie?

----------

## mziab

Zupełnie nie szkodzi, to tylko zalecana, nie wymagana zależność. Oficjalne ebuildy Kadu z portage nie włączają obsługi ntracka, a wszystko działa. A Kadu od 2.0 ma go na stałe wyłączonego, bo nie ma wersji tej biblioteki dla qt5.

----------

## sherszen

Dziękuję! Wszystko śmiga jak powinno  :Smile: 

----------

## Lukasek

Czy ktoś oprócz mnie ma problem z kompilacją kadu z portage z flagą xmpp? Bez tej flagi działa, ale gdy tylko ją włączę to się wysypuje.

----------

## mziab

Jaka wersja i jaki błąd przy kompilacji? Bez tego ciężko cokolwiek powiedzieć. Osobiście nie natknąłem się na żaden problem tego typu, ale też nie używam kadu z portage  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

Komuś brakuje ikony w systrayu w KDE5?

Mam z Portage 2.1, jest to wersja już na QT5 i właśnie mam taki problem.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## mziab

Jest to znany problem. Można spróbować tej łatki, ale jest to raczej obejście i psuje z kolei wyświetlanie ikony pod KDE4 i dlatego nie zaaplikowałem jej w roslinie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jest chyba malutki błąd w ebuildzie do otr:

```
emerge -q =net-im/kadu-encryption_otr-3.0

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=app-arch/qca-2.1.0[qt5]".

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-encryption_otr-3.0::roslin" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "=net-im/kadu-encryption_otr-3.0" [argument])
```

```
eix qca

[I] app-crypt/qca

     Available versions:  (2) [m]~2.1.0-r1^t[1] 2.1.0.3{tbz2} (~)2.1.1{tbz2}

       {aqua botan debug doc examples gcrypt gpg libressl logger nss +openssl pkcs11 +qt4 qt5 sasl softstore ssl test}

     Installed versions:  2.1.1(2){tbz2}(10:25:00 05.03.2016)(gpg openssl qt4 qt5 -botan -debug -doc -examples -gcrypt -libressl -logger -nss -pkcs11 -sasl -softstore -test)

     Homepage:            http://delta.affinix.com/qca/

     Description:         Qt Cryptographic Architecture (QCA)
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Nowa zależność net-im/kadu-qt4_docking usilnie stara się downgradeować mi kadu z wersji 3.0 do 1.5

----------

## sherszen

Mały problem się pojawił:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "app-crypt/qca:2[openssl]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/qca-2.1.1::gentoo (Missing IUSE: openssl)

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-jabber_protocol-1.5::roslin" [installed])

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-1.5::roslin[jabber]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

